# NEVER again will I eat...



## forum contributor

Ugh... so I'm feeling better taking Creon, this digestive enzyme for whatever the hell is wrong with me (doc thinks pancreas or Crohn's)... not absorbing fat. I take it right before and right after I eat. Cool. 

BUT - I just spent the last 15 minutes in the bathroom, with stomach spasms, almost in tears from what I ate last night while we were out w/friends. 

SO..... NEVER again will I eat:

Pepper jack cheese on ANYTHING!!! :ymad: 

What about you? What will you never eat again because it makes you feel so horrible?


----------



## Brando

pepper jack cheese


----------



## forum contributor

Brando said:
			
		

> pepper jack cheese


LOL so I see I'm not alone! :ybatty:


----------



## fenway1971

Corn or any by product of corn.


----------



## teeny5

Onion rings!  Kills me!


----------



## s.a.m.

Carrot Cake


----------



## forum contributor

teeny5 said:
			
		

> Onion rings!  Kills me!


Oh SO with you on that one! I almost ordered that for an appetizer to split between the 4 of us... I think I'd be dead if I did.


----------



## imisspopcorn

Popcorn.....Movies just aren't the same anymore:depressed:


----------



## DanSJVDavis

I'm with Fen on the corn thing.  Used to love corn on the cob, creamed corn, popcorn, tortilla chips and a jar of salsa (I kid you not, a jar), Doritos, Fritos, etc, but they bother me now.  I've found that I can eat things made with fine masa, corn flour, but not corn meal.  Bugles are made with corn flour and I eat those.  However, corn bread doesn't bother me, if it's the kind that does not have whole corn kernels in it.

I used to sit and read a book after working out and eat an entire bag of popcorn with a big glass of milk.  Those were the days......  Popcorn is one of the things I miss most.  I still sneak a few kernels from a bag if my wife makes it, but that's about as far as I can go.  I was ecstatic a while ago when my wife and I went to a movie and I just kinda said screw it and ate like a quarter of the bag of popcorn myself and I didn't pay for it a couple hours later.  Got lucky I guess.

Most other things I can tolerate, but it takes me twice as long to eat because I chew them well, like nuts, onion rings, etc.  I don't know what I'd do if I had to quit onion rings.  I already have to ask if I can sub things at restaurants because fries are so durn popular. :\


----------



## Crohn's_Doll

Rye Bread!


----------



## My Butt Hurts

Popcorn.  Not one kernal ever.
Probably not apple cider either, though I have a feeling I might be stupid enough to test it one day.
I don't think I would try pepper jack cheese again, but a few banana peppers on pizza seem to sit okay.


----------



## peleburrows

pizza *sob*


----------



## Christiebird

Nuts - too risky getting stuck and because they don't get broken down they are too sore on my butt - im not into scratchy poo hee hee   Sorry - the scratchy poo is my friends saying and always makes me chuckle!


----------



## seaofdreams

Popcorn, chocolate and anything too greasy. I had a handful of candy coated chocolate yesterday and boy did I pay for it.


----------



## forum contributor

peleburrows said:
			
		

> pizza *sob*


Oh my god, Pele... I'm crying FOR you!


----------



## violetcreams

Jacket potato skin (although it could've just been a coincidence...).
Coffee.


----------



## Marvel86

I am pretty lucky right now i can eat pretty much anything, BUT.... Grape juice or Cranberry juice is MURDER!!! lol


----------



## farm

Glue   *don't ask*


----------



## forum contributor

Asking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farm

Santos61198 said:
			
		

> Asking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ok.  My wife was leaving the house and said to me, "Watch those cookies in the oven and don't let them burn."  It was around Christmas time.
So I got them out and they smelled really good!!  They were huge, only 7 on the entire cookie sheet.  And they all had little holes in them and they were all Christmas shapes.
So I get me a big ole glass of milk and bit the head off the snowman.  It was good at first, but then it kinda got funky.  I finished it to leave no evidence behind and though maybe it was just a fluke.  So I bit the top off the Christmas tree.  Horrible.

She called to remind me to take them out of the oven and I told her (being the honest open person) that her cookies sucked and tasted like crap.  When she stopped laughing and crying she told me to go over to the counter and read the ingredients.

Sugar
Ginger
Nutmeg
Flour
ELMERS GLUE

They WERE supposed to be Ornaments for the tree!!!!!!!!!


----------



## violetcreams

heehee


----------



## forum contributor

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!! I am SO happy I asked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farm

Well she said "COOKIES" but they weren't and I didn't poop for a week!!  Much better than pepto or imodium!  (And you get a slight buzz) LOL


----------



## Skinny Dub

:lol2:


----------



## FEELING MUCH BETTER

Chinese food...


----------



## D Bergy

I can't eat Onions, or Malt.  I won't drink Milk.

Those that have now found that Corn products that they used to be able to eat, are now not tolerated, may want to consider that Corn is not always the same as it used to be.

Most processed foods now contain genetically altered Corn.  Monsanto's Round up ready type Corn.  You can read up on this on your own, but it has not been tested on humans.  They are testing it on us right now in the U.S.  Many other countries do not allow it in their food products and for good reason.

The few animal studies found reduced birth rates, increased mortality and intestinal problems related to these man made strains.

There are several reports of animals not eating these Corn products, when introduced to their diet.  Deer passing a Monsanto Corn field and ravaging a normal one.  Chickens that will not eat food made from the Corn.

http://current.com/items/90598094_african-chickens-refuse-to-eat-genetically-modified-corn.htm

http://www.keepmainefree.org/animalintuition.html

http://www.gmfoodnews.com/

http://my.auburnjournal.com/detail/128949.html

The animals appear to be able to discern that it is not food they should eat.

Genetically altered Soy is also in most processed foods.

Dan


----------



## Cookie

Thanks for the post, Dan.  I can just feel my blood pressure rise when I read about stuff like this.  I mean, it's one thing to knowingly eat crap, but from everything I have been reading lately, eating crap just can't be avoided!  I have my own garden and I still can't be sure what has gone into my own vegetables!  I can get on my soap box and rant all day about this topic, but it will just make me madder!:ymad:

In sticking with the subject of the thread...I will never eat ANYTHING again!!!


----------



## SpoonNinja

heh i pulled a prank on my friends lasy yr like that. every year i make like 9 dozen cookies of all kinds to make up lil goody bags and give to all my friends, so when i was looking thru the cookies to find wat ones i wanted to make i saw the ornamite cookies and it had a lil thing at the bottems saying dun worry if your kids eat them theyre non toxic sooooo i made them and put one in everyones bag and when they ate em the were like "did u make marijuana cookies it made me feel funny" haha i was laughing so hard!!!

but to get back on topic, i will never eat my all time fav candy again....twizzlers....oh they even have a commercial out for them saying you cant resist the twist i was like noooo i caaannnttt ressist youuuuu but i must!! lol my mom cracked up ^.^


----------



## imisspopcorn

farm said:
			
		

> Well she said "COOKIES" but they weren't and I didn't poop for a week!!  Much better than pepto or imodium!  (And you get a slight buzz) LOL


Can I get that recipe?? Better than Imodium and a buzz to boot! 

What's the buzz from??? Are you sure it was Elmers and not Gorilla glue?


----------



## farm

imisspopcorn said:
			
		

> Can I get that recipe?? Better than Imodium and a buzz to boot!
> 
> What's the buzz from??? Are you sure it was Elmers and not Gorilla glue?


It may have been appoxy for all I know!!


----------



## kenny

Shadycat said:
			
		

> Thanks for the post, Dan.  I can just feel my blood pressure rise when I read about stuff like this.  I mean, it's one thing to knowingly eat crap, but from everything I have been reading lately, eating crap just can't be avoided!  I have my own garden and I still can't be sure what has gone into my own vegetables!  I can get on my soap box and rant all day about this topic, but it will just make me madder!:ymad:
> 
> In sticking with the subject of the thread...I will never eat ANYTHING again!!!


Actually I laughed pretty hard at the first article and quit reading. BT is an organic control. it is a naturally occurring bacteria that affects the gut of caterpillars. And nobody puts roundup in corn to control weeds. They make the corn more resistant to the effects of roundup . . . .  anyway 

If you can chew it I can't eat it :yrolleyes:


----------



## Cookie

kenny said:
			
		

> Actually I laughed pretty hard at the first article and quit reading. BT is an organic control. it is a naturally occurring bacteria that affects the gut of caterpillars. And nobody puts roundup in corn to control weeds. They make the corn more resistant to the effects of roundup . . . .  anyway
> 
> If you can chew it I can't eat it :yrolleyes:


Naturally occuring or not, it is still  bacteria.  Seeing as I suffer from a digestive disorder likely to be caused by an unkown bacteria, I don't want to eat it! Anything that has been genetically modified has usually been done so in the interest of big business and not with our health in mind.  Eat what you want...I will stick with Mother Nature.


----------



## Procyon

Cheese nips. Yuck. Cheeze-its are alright, but cheese nips are not.


----------



## imisspopcorn

anda: anda: anda: Panda Express (Chinese). Might as well just save myself the chewing and dump it staight into the commode!


----------



## BWS1982

Shadycat said:
			
		

> Naturally occuring or not, it is still  bacteria.  Seeing as I suffer from a digestive disorder likely to be caused by an unkown bacteria, I don't want to eat it! Anything that has been genetically modified has usually been done so in the interest of big business and not with our health in mind.  Eat what you want...I will stick with Mother Nature.


Well, setting aside the debate of BT1, just remember that the ever-promising concept of probiotics and digestive benefits/health is all based on "good bacteria". Not all is bad, some is beneficial. Kind of like violence, sometimes it's horrific, but sometimes you need to fight violence with violence to save your life...same concept, the good bacteria can help offset the bad ones in the gut.


----------



## sassymomma

Onions and Baked potatoes - Blow up my belly and make me look like a little round punching bag ~ ( 4'11" tall)


----------



## SpoonNinja

Monster energy  drinks yea its a drink not a food, but i had one the other morning and omg i payed for it by the end of the day i thought my tummy would rip open lol!!


----------



## jooles6377

Chilli !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jewlz

Popcorn.
Mint chocolate chip ice cream.


----------



## adrianna

Orange juice, especially in the morning.  

(Re: corn, I can actually eat frozen corn, so can my dad.  I'm not sure what the difference is but it doesn't hurt as much as canned/fresh/popcorn!)


----------



## Terrah

imisspopcorn said:
			
		

> Popcorn.....Movies just aren't the same anymore:depressed:


I miss popcorn too...........


----------



## forum contributor

Damn it... told myself I was NOT going to eat those stupid crispy crowns again because it gives me burning D... but guess who ate them tonight?!


----------



## bella_sky

Chili cheese hotdogs with everything!!


----------



## forum contributor

Santos61198 said:
			
		

> Damn it... told myself I was NOT going to eat those stupid crispy crowns again because it gives me burning D... but guess who ate them tonight?!


Continuation...

...that was a dumb move.


----------



## forum contributor




----------



## forum contributor

Do they give you a problem when you eat them?


----------



## Brad

My two favorite foods: Popcorn and Hot Chicken wings, now i have to settle for bbq wings


----------



## lucitcha

*Never again...*

...just CAN´T eat anything with high fiber content. Wholewheat bread or pasta are killers. It seems like someone is twisting my inside. Used to love granola, but just can´t have it anymore! It all means spending the rest of the day in the bathroom, in pain. And I tried to eat this stuff ´cause they´re supposed to be healthy! Not for me...

Also can´t have anything with pepper or any kind of hot spice.

Oh, and this I mean when I´m NOT having a crisis... For when I´m bad, I eat basically rice, cooked carrots and bananas. And lose A LOT of wheight.


----------



## einarborg1

Hi I live in Iceland we have this thick milk product (dont know the corect name for it) that stops me dead in my tacks in like 15 min or so. 

Thats it for the products I know I cant eat for sure.


----------



## Peaches

BUMP!  Had to bump this thread - it has one of my favorite stories in it from Farm.  Read back to post #20.  Merry Christmas ya'll!


----------



## imisspopcorn

I was thinking of Farm's cookie story when the kids and I were decorating the sugar cookies this year...


----------



## mwb3779

I will NEVER EVER eat sesame seeds again.  Almonds weren't any better.


----------



## uab grad student

Hillarious farm!  At least you only ate glue on accident...


----------



## forum contributor

Are we all SURE the Farminator ate it accidentally? I mean.... we all know Farm LOL

Just plaaaayyiinnn


----------



## Peaches

I only thought he sniffed glue....didn't think he'd actually eat it on purpose....  :O)


----------



## shazamataz

I managed not to eat any Christmas tree ornaments this year  Too crunchy for my tastes


----------



## LoobyLoo

Can I just say to everyone who's written on this thread a big thank you...i've not been to good over the festive seasion and this thread has just had me in stitches, i'm still smilling now...THANK YOU xxxxxHee Hee!


----------



## LoobyLoo

Oh Yeah....forgot...pizza and fresh coffee are my 2 demons! x


----------



## imisspopcorn

Chipolte salsa has been kicking my booty....It was so good going in!


----------



## MINI Cooper

APPLES. 

THEY ARE EEEVVIIILLL!!!!!

They don't keep doctors away, they take me STRAIGHt to them! :ylol2:


----------



## dayng1016

Chinese food is my worst enemy!!


----------



## Peaches

MINI Cooper said:
			
		

> APPLES.
> 
> THEY ARE EEEVVIIILLL!!!!!
> 
> They don't keep doctors away, they take me STRAIGHt to them! :ylol2:


Me too Mini - it's like a natural laxative, or an internal jet propulsion system used to expel everything in all 35 feet of my GI tract - all at once!  Violent...  I am just amazed at the amount of people on here who have applesauce as one of their comfort foods (sniff, sniff - and a little jealous!).


----------



## Crohn's 35

Yep, applesauce with no sugar added is a binding agent like bananas, we grow our own apples and make applesauce, it is so good and never have a problem with apples as long as they are cooked.


----------



## slice

Strawberries!!!!! And this makes me very sad...


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Gooey processed white bread and pasta.


----------



## mwb3779

dayng1016 said:
			
		

> Chinese food is my worst enemy!!


Totally with you on this!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Anything deep fried.

French Fries. Fried Chicken. Fish 'n' Chips. Egg Rolls. Certain Chinese dishes.

There's many awesome, healthy authentic Chinese dishes. Just avoid the stuff catering to us Gwai Los.

Get yourself a Chinese friend, or a good cookbook. Asian-style cooking is one of the healthier cuisines out there.


----------



## maximus

I can never be ceartain of what I can eat and get away with. There are time's where Im sick even if I eat right, or nothing. But spicy hurts for days. Im tempted by everything and Im underwight, and starving.

 I had enought  trouble before with my weight. If I didnt have a little muscle, Id be all bones.


----------



## maximus

GoJohny----------------------I love deep fried, and have always craved it, horribly. Its the hardest for me to avoid.  Its my biggest weakness. 

Ill take a tenderloin, fries, fried chicken, onion rings, corndogs and everthing else I should never eat again. Spicy is my worst enemy.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

I tolerate spicy just fine. Grease and fat I have problems with (no gall bladder).

In fact, hot peppers and ginger really aid in my digestion. They are also excellent anti- inflammatories.

Funny how we are affected by different things.


----------



## imisspopcorn

Ahhh..did you say tenderloin.


----------



## maximus

A few years ago cofee and dark soda's turned against me, before thecrohns symtoms showed. I just thought I has a bad stomach, but my stomach scope was fine, all the while things were trashing my stoamach.

Many things, even pain kilers like vicoden get to me after a dose or two. But spicy and or procesed gets me realy bad. Its all crazy, some of it makes no sense. If I eat a banana, I can regret it. In the past few months, milk, and chocolate have turned on me.

More and more foods go against me with time, with the damage of the guts.


----------



## maximus

To imisspopcorn,

Sorry, about that. Im a bad influnce. I love them to, then I eat too much grease food. Then I hate them. Until I havent flaired too bad for a few days, and I feel a litte better. Then Im fooled and think Im getting better, and my dark side takes over, and the devil on my shoulder tells me I can try a little. 

Then a little becomes alot.

Its my greatest weakness. I keep doing it, but as the flares get worse w/ time, so I need stop.


----------



## crazycanuck

Chinese food and Mcdonalds. Although I had both just before colonscopy prep because I was getting rid ofit anyways! haha


----------



## my.december

Corn. *sigh* Not fair
Coffee.  I LOVE my coffee... my intestines don't.
Chinese food.  The Revenge of the Chinese is too much to bear.
Cole slaw. 
Chili.

(Holy Hades... I'm starting to think C foods and I just don't agree)

Basically, anything with beans.
Anything with nuts.
The skins of any potato... be it in baked potatos, potato skins, etc.
Jalapeno poppers.

Yeah, I'm forgetting a lot of stuff. But I'm a vegetarian, and some days it seems I can't eat ANYTHING. It goes right through and somehow seems to come out whole.


----------



## Peaches

crazycanuck said:
			
		

> Chinese food and Mcdonalds. Although I had both just before colonscopy prep because I was getting rid ofit anyways! haha


Hmmmm, never thought of doing THAT before....hee hee!!


----------



## Kacey

A big fat steak...Oh the agony.  As a teen I always associated steak/roasts with pain.  Never knew why until diagnosis.  Oh but it hurts so good.  Sometimes, I can tolerate it, I savour those moments lol


----------



## crazycanuck

haha oh it was great. I haven't ever really eaten fast food too much but the number 1 thing I miss the most is Mcdonald's fries...mmmmmm! So for the first time in two years I had them 4 days ago now. Haha god they were delicious I still don't know if it was the fries or the lax that was making me stay on the toliet haha.


----------



## Missy_anne

Popcorn chicken! Although plain chicken is fine! Popcorn and anything spicy!


----------



## mwb3779

I just tried fried chicken.  That was not a great idea.  It was so freaking good though.  Made by the Amish.  Huge breasts!


----------



## Crohn's 35

crazycanuck said:
			
		

> haha oh it was great. I haven't ever really eaten fast food too much but the number 1 thing I miss the most is Mcdonald's fries...mmmmmm! So for the first time in two years I had them 4 days ago now. Haha god they were delicious I still don't know if it was the fries or the lax that was making me stay on the toliet haha.



I haven't had McD's fries in months, but watching my diet... did you know that french fries are the only non dairy food that has lactose in it.  The frying is what changes it to be lactose.


----------



## Peaches

WHAT??? I've never heard that about the lactose...hmmm -have to look that up.

It has to do with their preservatives of the fries.  This is right off their website:

French Fries:
Potatoes, vegetable oil (canola oil, hydrogenated soybean oil, natural beef flavor [wheat and milk derivatives]*, citric acid [preservative]), dextrose, sodium acid
pyrophosphate (maintain color), salt. Prepared in vegetable oil (Canola oil, corn oil, soybean oil, hydrogenated soybean oil with TBHQ and citric acid added to
preserve freshness). Dimethylpolysiloxane added as an antifoaming agent.


----------



## Crohn's 35

I read it on a pamplet of lactaid.... blame them if I am wrong. LOL


----------



## Peaches

Whichever - it is good to know - I had no idea!


----------



## Crohn's 35

Ha, there is a lot of reading material  when you are on the commode and a drawer full of Crohnie stuff.:ycool:


----------



## uli

Raw onions ( like in a salad or sandwich ) - damn near killed me :voodoo:


----------



## mwb3779

No teriakyi......  Very very bad


----------



## lucitcha

Among other stuff like alcohol and whole food, now I add cheese...
Ate a lot of it this weekend, and had a terrible night of D and puking on sunday. Not funny having cheese pieces coming through your nose. =(


----------



## Fog Ducker

EWWW! I just got a visual!


----------



## Crohn's 35

Lost my appetite! Say more gross stuff tomorrow when I am not allow to eat solids.  LOL


----------



## lucitcha

Hehehe sorry guys... where else could I share this? As loving as my mom and hubby might be...


----------



## Fog Ducker

No No dont be sorry, at least you didnt post a pic!!


----------



## farm

I've swon off pickled pigs feet for the same reason.


----------



## krahsdnal

Peanuts ->  They kill me, but interestingly enough I am fine with cashews, pistachios and peanut butter.  

Guess I am weird like that  :biggrin:


----------



## CrohnsHobo

Most nuts/seeds. Anything that can get into little nooks and crannies that are irritated.


----------



## mwb3779

Red Meat is bad.....  I thought I would try it again.  Bad idea.  Why does it always suck to eat something you love.  I mean I'm a meatatarin.


----------



## NotSpam

Im still new to it so have not found them all yet, been trying to eat things that wont bother my crohns, but I have found two so far...

sesame seeds....bad...

Almond Roca which I loved as a kid....but now they are absolutely a no...I woke up hungry and with out even thinking ate about 10....all next day I had the pain I had not felt since my surgery....found out what from that night when I went to the br...... never again will i eat almond roca sadly....


----------



## **lola**

*never ever*

never ever will i eat chili mac!!!

it is....was my all time favorite food, think mac and cheese w/chili mixed in. it is so delicious, the ultimate comfort food and it almost killed me last week.

never, ever again  :depressed:


----------



## krahsdnal

After last night looks like I need to add Baked Beans ... OUCH!  Of course the pepperoni and Jalapeno pizza I just ate prolly wont help the situation.  :whistleinnocently:


----------



## dreamintwilight

*Trigger foods?*

Did anyone with Crohn's *not* notice a pattern in foods that triggered symptoms either before or at the beginning of their diagnosis, but now has developed more trigger foods since being diagnosed?

The doctors are pretty sure I have Crohn's, but I have not had any noticeable problems with diarrhea, abdominal cramping, etc. after eating certain foods. I only experienced cramping and stomach pain when I developed an abscess.

So, is that something that I will develop over time? I've read sometimes abscesses appear before the "onset" of Crohn's. So, maybe I will develop more trigger foods as time goes on?


----------



## kenny

I was a human garbage disposal before I got all messed up.

Now I will never again eat my delicious homemade hamburgers. I even tried them with extra lean ground Turkey instead of beef and no go


----------



## Mountaingem

Never again will I eat nuts, drink tequila *sniff*, or eat any curry, the pain's so not worth it.


----------



## Cookie

I was sooo searching for this thread yesterday and couldn't find it.  

I ate a cheeseburger for lunch.  The picture on the menu just looked so good.  I knew better...but I did it any way.  It had been months since I had a cheeseburger and the last time I did it I believe I was on here yelling at myself about it too!  Of course, I spent the entire afternoon in the bathroom.  What in the world was I thinking??  But it was sooo tasty. (I'm still not sure I regret it  )


----------



## Guestly

Never gonna eat an entire loaf of gluten free bread made into toast with jam on it.... it was coming out all flaming night, damn pred munchies!!!


----------



## Misty-Eyed

MUSHROOMS!!!

Extremely undigestable


----------



## Guestly

Dammit! I ate another entire loaf of bread...


----------



## Mountaingem

:ylol2: Ha Lishyloo, my husband staged an intervention after my second loaf of Bridgeford bread in 2 days!


----------



## seeksara

*the specific carb diet*

[FONT="Comic Sans


----------



## seeksara

I have ulcerative colitus I got it when I was 21 I am now 50- I just found the specific carb diet and have been on it for 2 weeks tonight. I have not cheated-I am so much better it is amazing- I dont want to be gross but no more fear of gas-no bloating at all- no more gurgling in my rectum-no more mucus-no more cramping and every day there has been less blood and today none!! It is not an easy diet to follow- but I have been cooking food and making enough for left overs and the desserts are really easy to whip up and you can eat so much of it and not get fat! I take one day at a time and hope that i can make it through the 1-2 year protocol. But it sure beats the way i was feeling-i highly recommend checking it out-there is nothing that can hurt you on it. It is much stricter than the celiac diet- which is basically how i ate before but with no results. why drs dont recommend it makes me extrememly angry- why would they if you get better no more tests - no more meds- no more office visits- and why is there no so called scientific data to back it up? well who is going to pay for a study that noone  can make any money off of after!! please check it out- i bought the book breaking the vicious cycle and it is hard no chocolate at all- but if you follow it for the recommended time and slowly bring the foods back you should be able to eat normal again- and know which foods so avoid. AMAZING!!


----------



## kenny

Mountaingem said:
			
		

> Never again will I eat nuts, drink tequila *sniff*, or eat any curry, the pain's so not worth it.


I should probably say I'll never eat curry again but I know I will. I might just as well :ybatty:  but it is just soooooo yummy its worth a few oo:


----------



## seeksara

pop corn is all chemicals now- made from genetically modified corn - hydogenated corn syrup and corn oil- also from gm corn and artificial flavors and it even smells synthetic  - DONT EAT POPCORN EVEN IF YOUR HEALTHY
and 
avoid gm foods for sure
the seeds are gm so they can spray the hell out of the fields with round up and then you eat those foods. think about it!


----------



## Crohns08

No more tomatos for me, or tomato products, and no ground beef  White bread = awwwwwwful!


----------



## Crohn's 35

Boston Pizza, it sucks, no taste, $33 bucks and I was in a hurry, usually I eat Pizza Pizza ... and a 1/3 less money....first pizza yesterday in 2 month, now I got the runs for a shi!!y Pizza.. guess I only rented it lol.  But $33 bucks I thought you get one and pay half price the other, they bring it out I said where is the other one and the girl says oh I thought  you meant only one large... I can get another one for you and I said and do what pay over 15 bucks for another one????? :voodoo:  I walked out.  NEVER again...my great day by myself got ruined at the end of the day.


----------



## Astra

Monosodiumglutomate
 ie Chinese Food
straight thro within minutes, waste of dosh
buy it, put it down the bog, cut the middle man out!
and all of a sudden, I cant eat red meat, lamb, beef etc, ?
Really missing Kellogs corn flakes, ice cold milk, and sugar for me supper, sob,sob,
Butterkist  sob, sob
And finally, I feel ill today cos I ate mushy peas from the chippy last night, so more sobs,


----------



## Mountaingem

oo: Second that Astra on the MSG and Chinese food. The last time I had Chinese food I forgot to ask about it and ended up on the bathroom floor the rest of the night. I was begging for mercy. NEVER NEVER NEVER again!


----------



## Rob

I miss not being able too go out somewhere too hav a meal because I can't trust what's goin into my food or if it's being cooked how I can eat it


----------



## ameslouise

Misty-Eyed said:
			
		

> MUSHROOMS!!!
> 
> Extremely undigestable


Right??  I swear I chew them and they come out whole!!!


----------



## forum contributor

Fruit - apples, bananas, grapes.....

But then again, I did just have an apple. And tomorrow with breakfast, I know I'll have banana, after lunch, I'll have grapes, and for a snack, I'll have another apple!!!!!!


----------



## tamesis

Chinese food. Last thing i ate before i threw up this week, BLEH!


----------



## Nic

Charley's Steakery...Philly Cheese Steak...don't think it agreed...been to the bathroom with D twice since then...hoping it has stopped as I haven't been in awhile!! Didn't taste that great this time around either, so I won't miss giving it up, so that's a plus   I'll just stick to their Raspberry Lemonade instead!


----------



## Mountaingem

Bummer, Chinese food in reverse. I will never ever ever ever eat nuts again. Ever. Did I say ever?


----------



## Nic

tamesis said:
			
		

> Chinese food. Last thing i ate before i threw up this week, BLEH!


Ohh that had to of been rough!! 
Chinese food is always hit or miss for me, sometimes I'm in the bathroom and other's it doesn't bother me at all...who knows!


----------



## s.a.m.

McDonalds


----------



## Misty-Eyed

ameslouise said:
			
		

> Right??  I swear I chew them and they come out whole!!!


Yeah.. one of my old GI's said she's removed whole ones during colonoscopies before. 

Mushrooms + strictures = very bad news.

I just try and stick to a very low fibre diet.


----------



## OnlytheStronghaveCrohn's

Chocolate! I feel like I'm dying a slow death...I can also smell it from a mile away


----------



## Astra

A can of plum tomatoes with my egg & bacon
never ever ever again
as long as I live!


----------



## Shenk

What a great post-

Only I am still trying to figure out what I CAN eat. Seems like anything I eat I swear I will never eat again. I had to go off brown rice :-(

All I can eat right now is sweet potatoes and cabbage juice and bananas. 

Pain is worse than ever. Too bad we need food. What a curse. :confused2:


----------



## ameslouise

Looks like a lot of us have trouble with Chinese food.  Especially the MSG.  Has anyone tried Chinese food without MSG?  A lot of restaurants here advertise NO MSG.

Still, I have sworn off Chinese food forever!  

And a lot of other things after watching Food, Inc.....


----------



## gibby

ugh...i have been flaring for a while and reducing off prednisiolone, my system still hasnt reset so appetite still really poor recently, but today down to pure greed and nothing else, i wasnt even hungry, devoured what us Scots call a sausage supper....which is like battered sausages and chips, covered in vinegar salt and kecthup...

and boy....am i paying for it now....damn pred munchies...it would be clear my tum hasnt quite recovered.....but i had to try, and it did taste damn good...even tho its killing my tum....the noises are NOT pretty


----------



## ameslouise

Turnips.  Not sure why but they kill me!


----------



## thefreeaccount

Fried buffalo chicken wings with cheese fries. Such a wonderful comfort food - it was almost worth the agony. 

I needed a two-week course of Entocort to fix the mess that meal made inside me - which, at $8/pill x 3 pills per day, wasn't cheap at all. My co-pay was only $45, but of course the full cost has to be covered by everyone with insurance. So now when I crave something fatty and delicious, I try to tell myself that my nasty habits will help accelerate the death spiral of our health insurance system. 

Strange, but so far guilt has been a better deterrent than pain.


----------



## Rose City

Being an idiot, and before I new what was going on (released from the hospital after a horrible flare up under assumption it was gastroenteritis or some infection or something) and all I craved was a Burgerville hazelnut milkshake.

OH MY GOD!  Raw nuts a swollen intestine do NOT go well together!


----------



## kenny

hahah did they have to take them out your nose? 

I'll put one down for my M-I-L. *Pecan Butter Tarts*. The woman is a 20 year Crohn's vet and after 2 resections she has a nasty restriction around the site. Anyway she ate a box of these things in an episode of weakness and got a visit form the NG tube fairy as the result. I don't think she will eat those again!


----------



## shagg

saw a half of a huge sandwich in the fridge.......so i swiped it. Turns out it was buffalo chicken! after the first bite, knowing i shouldn't......i took a few more bites. The next morning.......i took my a** to the hospital! 

Buffalo chicken is officially off the list!


----------



## ameslouise

Oh no!  I hope you are okay!


----------



## charlieh

I carn,t eat.... sweetcorn, onions, sage and onion stuffing,(and i love this so much with chicken or pork) bannanas, tomatoes, all of the above go right through me.. and my other half pays for it in bed at night, when i have farted the sheets away.... lol....


----------



## whysoserious

Just thinking about eating cheese makes me have to go to the bathroom. I can't handle dairy products at all (ice cream I miss you!!!!!!), but if I eat even the tiniest bit of cheese I can pretty much forget about doing anything the rest of the day.


----------



## Lydia

This was a few months ago but never again will I eat a tamale pie. OMG that was horrible.


----------



## whysoserious

Lydia said:
			
		

> This was a few months ago but never again will I eat a tamale pie. OMG that was horrible.


I just Googled "tamale pie"...yes, that does certainly look like a recipe for disaster (literally!). You poor thing!


----------



## Lydia

whysoserious said:
			
		

> I just Googled "tamale pie"...yes, that does certainly look like a recipe for disaster (literally!). You poor thing!


lol. Yeah, it was back when I first came out of remission and I was still in denial over what I should or should not eat. Lesson learned. I miss spicy food.


----------



## Entchen

When I was on Day 2 of a clear liquid diet, I started to dip into the sauce. Chicken wing sauce. Spicy. It was AMAZING! (I only had a couple of teaspoons since it isn't a clear liquid, but ohhhh, was it good.)

But I will probably never again drink apple juice.


----------



## Angee

Black Forrest cake!!! I had some for dessert tonight, first time I have had something like this in over two years...I think it's trying to kill me!!! oo:


----------



## Crohn's 35

Steel cut oats, I love it but it really hates me!!

Kelly: I can't drink apple juice either, burns like mad!


----------



## Jody

No more big glasses of milk.....no more candy...the sugar is a killer.


----------



## Entchen

Oh, Jody, I need to learn the "no more sugar" thing. I had hot chocolate and gingerbread cookies today, all kinds of bad. 

(Also, great signature line!)


----------



## shooty

I'll be having my homemade pizza tonight, which are fine, but we'll see what happens when I put the prosciutto, salami and pepperoni on it :smile:


----------



## Procyon

My pitfall is that I keep on eating things that my body tells me not to. One thing I should never eat again, but I'm positive I will:

Blueberries. I just can't digest them, for whatever reason. But they're so tasty, haha.


----------



## Admiral Ruffles

Hot Dogs, or any processed meats


----------



## theend2

Yes anything fried is a gut bomb for me.


----------



## Crohn's 35

Admiral Ruffles said:
			
		

> Hot Dogs, or any processed meats


Hot dogs are a no no, rubbery and acts like a seal in the intestine... mystery meat LOL.  Love them but havent had one in 8 years.


----------



## kayaker4157

Pulled pork and spare ribs.   I'm sure there will be more to add to this list soon, since I'm still pretty new at this and learning....


----------



## Entchen

Kayak, so sorry you've had to say goodbye to pulled pork. Sigh.


----------



## whysoserious

Pizza. What kind of college student can't eat pizza?!!??!


----------



## Astra

Can't eat pork, ever! Neither can my dog!
We both throw up!


----------



## mwb3779

Red Velvet cake, very VERY red.    Sad cause I just made it and it is fantastic.

Fish and chips.... I know I can't, but I deal with it if I feel ok.  Man it hurts but I will take it for a bit.  

Popcorn.....


----------



## Sunshine120

*Oh My Gosh*

I too cannot eat pepper jack cheese or any spices that are hot.  I have ended up in Emergency from Pain an had to get pain killers in intravenous to stop the spasms.  I will never eat flax seeds but can have them ground, nor can I eat spicy hot foods.  No Red Meat, kills my intestines, no soda with carbonation or just no sodas period, no dairy it gives me terrible cramps, and no wheat, same effect.  

I relate  


			
				forum contributor said:
			
		

> Ugh... so I'm feeling better taking Creon, this digestive enzyme for whatever the hell is wrong with me (doc thinks pancreas or Crohn's)... not absorbing fat. I take it right before and right after I eat. Cool.
> 
> BUT - I just spent the last 15 minutes in the bathroom, with stomach spasms, almost in tears from what I ate last night while we were out w/friends.
> 
> SO..... NEVER again will I eat:
> 
> Pepper jack cheese on ANYTHING!!! :ymad:
> 
> What about you? What will you never eat again because it makes you feel so horrible?


----------



## dreamintwilight

This has nothing to do with Crohn's, but I will never eat liver of any type again, haha. Beef liver and onions was the worst. uke_r:


----------



## theend2

dreamintwilight said:
			
		

> This has nothing to do with Crohn's, but I will never eat liver of any type again, haha. Beef liver and onions was the worst. uke_r:



Yuck I hate liver.


----------



## Crohn's 35

I hate liver too! Liver is an organ and a filter. Besides it is loaded with cholesterol.  Use to be a good thing for iron way back when ... I would never eat it...gross!


----------



## dreamintwilight

Yeah, the first time I had just a bite of beef liver. It was my ex-boyfriend's fav thing to eat at this certain restaurant and he wanted me to try it. I was too embarassed to spit it out, so I forced myself to swallow it. Yuck. The second time I had liver it was chicken livers. I was staying with a host family in Poland and apparently it is a popular dish over there. I ate a few to be polite, but declined on seconds, haha. Never again.


----------



## mwb3779

Chicken hearts.... also bad.


----------



## kenny

I'll probably never eat Chicken Gizzards again. Oh and Picked Pigs Feet. I'll probably never try one of those ever again either. Used to watch football with my Dad and eat that kind of stuff.


----------



## Lydia

mwb3779 said:
			
		

> Chicken hearts.... also bad.


I love when my mom makes authentic hungarian paprikash with chicken hearts and gizzards. Its one of my favourite dinners that she makes. So fricken awesome.

I hate beef liver but I love chicken liver. I also love liver pate.


----------



## mwb3779

I will never eat cooked or raw seaweed again.


----------



## Keona

never again will I eat french onion soup.   ugh...
________
General motors fairfax assembly plant


----------



## whysoserious

I need to add green onions to this list.


----------



## Crohns08

No more cauliflower. Ever. ><


----------



## Brian42

BURNT SHISH KA BOBS my dad made was the last thing I ate before THE ONE AND ONLY TIME I HAD TO BE HOSPITALIZED FOR CROHN'S


----------



## woops!

Sea weed, popcorn, and celery.
When I was first dx... and still learning. I ate them all in one day.....
What a nightmare. NEVER NEVER again.


----------



## Chrismac

Pizza... Last year I was in Sicily for 6 weeks and had my worst flare up EVER. 

I ate so much pizza because I was under Sicilian hospitality, it wasn't a holiday. So I ate what they gave me... it slayed me, it really did. That's when the Just a Drop stuff would have come in real handy... although by the end of it I was just pooping blood and undigested food so there wasn't any smell.


----------



## SouthernCrohnie

Corn soup. 
I was living in Tokyo and went through a phase where I ate this yummy cream corn soup everyday. 
And then I had a flare... so every time I ate it, in went the soup, and 10 minutes later- out came the soup.


----------



## Crohn's 35

Chocolate I know I am on here earlier with that but stupid me , I ate it again and I am paying large now with gas and pains:voodoo:


----------



## CrohnsHobo

caprese sandwich. 

Had one at a picnic on the weekend and on Sunday it looked like I pooped a sandwich.


----------



## Crohn's 35

CrohnsHobo said:
			
		

> caprese sandwich.
> 
> Had one at a picnic on the weekend and on Sunday it looked like I pooped a sandwich.


What is a caprese sandwich??


----------



## Chrismac

Oh man.. last night I had red wine, cashew nuts and peanut m&m's. BIG mistake. I can feel my stomach preparing to explode this morning! Argh!


----------



## violetcreams

Uh Oh Chris, fibre overload!!!!


----------



## porter89xxx

Cheese cant eat cheese that makes me in so much pain, no full fat milk, cream or creamy yoghurts, no hot food omg the last time i ate hot food my butt was just as hot as it :-(


----------



## I Love Lamp

Crisps (potato chips) make me feel like death warmed up!


----------



## Meltric

mango!!! ugh!


----------



## Silvermoon

*I don't think there is anything I will never eat again....just stuff I never ate in the first place...LOL!  Never did like liver, spicy foods, or headcheese...so I don't really miss them!  LMAO!

Don't get me wrong, there are definitely foods out there that bother me...I just make adjustments.... splurge on them when I know I don't have to go anywhere the next day... HUGE jar of diaper cream... and let the punishment begin!   lol  (Seriously, I don't over do it that bad... but stuff like Chinese foods and popcorn are definitely saved for Friday nights...although, not the SAME Friday night....).  I just love food way too much.... :redface:*


----------



## Mountaingem

Chinese food-OWWWW!


----------



## mwb3779

Totally agree with you on that one Jeannette.  Totally agree.  :frown:


----------



## Lynne1408

Wheat, gluten, corn and all their derivatives. There are many many. I saw that some people can't tolerate Chinese foods. This may be due to the high gluten content in the soy sauce. I order steamed chicken and vegetables and add a few spices to it. I also avoid high fructose corn syrup. I have been medication free for 2 years on this diet............Lynne


----------



## shoobzl

pizza and malts no icecream anymore


----------



## Vivvian's Mommy

Rice it makes my osotmy expand.


----------



## ChefShazzy

Kimchi...  love it...  but it kills me!


----------



## Sue-2009

Cherries!!  OMG!  I made my version of the Magic Pans Crepe Jubilee---OMG!  I've been in pain for two days...Yikes!  Sue


----------



## Kanonu03

Popcorn, pizza or anything DAIRY!!  Ohhhh how I will miss you sweet ICE CREAM!!!  But you don't like me how I like you LMAO!

Shanan


----------



## irony

Cashews.   They seem to cause major flares with me.


----------



## Katiepede

Never ever ever will I add schwartz cajun spice to ANYTHING!

http://www.schwartz.co.uk/productdetail.cfm?ID=5174

I always tolerated chilli (on its own) very well, but whatever extra spices they add to this evil thing made me very ill. It was only added to chicken, and I ate it in a salad (with no dressing).....

Well, about an hour later my boyfriend was making an emergency stop on the side of the motorway.... I still have scars on my leg from srabbling into the hedges.... 

do not believe:
"Perfect Shake Cajun Special Blend brings the rich, spicy tastes of New Orleans to your food.  This special seasoning blend with chilli powder, herbs and spices, is perfect with chicken, steak or salmon."


----------



## Corndog

Hi All,
I havent been diagnosed yet (next month I go for an end/colonoscopy) but have been suffering from classic symptoms of Crohns for years. I empathize with the "can't eat pizza"...Whereas we used to order pizza every friday, now if somebody in my family even mentions Pizza 73 or Chicago, it can send me gagging. Because I do love pizza, I have found a way to still kind of enjoy it without any gut issues. Here is what I do :

Tortilla Pizzas

Flour Tortillas
sauted veggies - mushrooms, green peppers, onions (I can eat little onion if its cooked)
black olives, pineapple
ham or gluten free sausage
pizza sauce
low fat mozzarella

What I do is I spray a non-stick frying pan with cooking oil and fry the tortillas on both sides until golden brown. This will make them hard enough to hold the toppings. Then I spread on a couple of spoonfuls of pizza sauce, add toppings, cover with a little cheese and bake in the oven at 350 until the cheese melts. (You just have to be careful not too load too much on). I make a combo of veggie and hawaiian - my family enjoys these as well as I do too. 

I think that its the combination of the low fat cheese and the lack of dough that make these tolerable for myself. I really hope that somebody can benefit from this recipe


----------



## Katiepede

Thank you corndog, that looks really tasty...  might give that a try sometime  x


----------



## Rae410

popcorn, seeds, green beans, fruit skins, corn....


----------



## SilverWillow

Cashews are not my friend


----------



## Guest555

KFC - nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Crohn's 35

I havent eaten KFC in 7 years, and prior to that 7 years, just learning that greasy fried foods dont mix...


----------



## Crohn's 35

Corndog said:


> Hi All,
> I havent been diagnosed yet (next month I go for an end/colonoscopy) but have been suffering from classic symptoms of Crohns for years. I empathize with the "can't eat pizza"...Whereas we used to order pizza every friday, now if somebody in my family even mentions Pizza 73 or Chicago, it can send me gagging. Because I do love pizza, I have found a way to still kind of enjoy it without any gut issues. Here is what I do :
> 
> Tortilla Pizzas
> 
> Flour Tortillas
> sauted veggies - mushrooms, green peppers, onions (I can eat little onion if its cooked)
> black olives, pineapple
> ham or gluten free sausage
> pizza sauce
> low fat mozzarella
> 
> What I do is I spray a non-stick frying pan with cooking oil and fry the tortillas on both sides until golden brown. This will make them hard enough to hold the toppings. Then I spread on a couple of spoonfuls of pizza sauce, add toppings, cover with a little cheese and bake in the oven at 350 until the cheese melts. (You just have to be careful not too load too much on). I make a combo of veggie and hawaiian - my family enjoys these as well as I do too.
> 
> I think that its the combination of the low fat cheese and the lack of dough that make these tolerable for myself. I really hope that somebody can benefit from this recipe


 Hey corn dog welcome (I will never eat those things lol) glad you are here whether you have a diagnosis or not, we can still be of help.  Let us know your story so everyone can meet you too!  Go on a your story thread and tell us what you got so far. Hope you join us!


----------



## hennigar

butter..
I had a craving for a cookie yesterday (still on prednisone), waiting for my next Remicaid treatment...I'm sure the oatmeal cookie had butter in it 'cause it was soooo gooood at the time.
Not so good this morning.


----------



## afman

i have found high fiber foods to really kill me to makes me real nasuea. the GI doctor dx me with gastropersis which is slow emptying stomach and fiber is real hard to digest as it is it just plugs my stomach and causes all type of horrible pain and bathroom trips.


----------



## Lynne1408

Spam Lite. I'm not talking about the original Spam because I'm fine with that. I tried the lite version, thinking I'm saving on fat. Well, sick as a dog about an hour later. There was only one work different on the label. The original Spam was made with potato starch, the lite version was made with "modified potato starch". I'm thinking that the lite version is modified with corn starch. Anyhow, I'll never eat the lite again.


----------



## Guest555

Pasta - no side effect, just don't like it.


----------



## Guest555

Fried eggs


----------



## markbills85

fried calamari


----------



## Julz

Tomatoes, broccoli, cauliflower.. any green veggies.. pork.. you know, all the good stuff


----------



## Guest555

Chilli Con Carne


----------



## Sue

*re foods lol*

OMG were do I start!! onions, green veg, fruits of any kind, chips, peppers, stuffing, (wind or what) egg white, fibrus foods and could pos think of a few more but me pillow calling me and I aint done me tegs yet, so nighty night xx

Sue x


----------



## Sue

O and nuts lol


----------



## ameslouise

Lynne1408 said:


> Spam Lite.


Good lord, I didn't even know they made such a thing!


----------



## afman

no more breakfast bites from 7-11 they was really good this morning but now paying the price for them


----------



## Crohn's 35

afman said:


> no more breakfast bites from 7-11 they was really good this morning but now paying the price for them



Why what's in it?


----------



## afman

they are like a sausage link they were kinda loaded with spices to much grease and heat for me.


----------



## Scifimom

Peaches
Popcorn
Apples
Greens
Corn
Spicy
I can tolerate greasy and fried food, I can tolerate onions when cooked. I live in a country where mediterranean cooking is our everyday cooking and I havent touched a salad in one year and counting.

I can tolerate Extra virgin olive oil and I am glad its reasonably cheap and can be found anywhere in Greece


----------



## maxibear

chinease, pizza, red meat, fried foods, chocolate, etc


----------



## Chris1984

wendys spicy chicken sandwiches...which is sooo sad because that is my all time favorite thing to eat but the last time i had one i was in terrible pain and basically lived in the bathroom for 2 days so no more for me. ive basically sworn off anything thats too spicy...and i love spicy food so much.


----------



## ChefShazzy

Chris - I hear you.  I miss spicy food so much!!  My first job was working at Wendyˇs, and the Spicy was always my favorite.

I have also determined that I can never again eat A & W onion rings...    *tear*


----------



## Chris1984

spicy food is like an addiction.

ah yes, onion rings..love em but they give me terrible heart burn, even with the heart burn meds.


----------



## vonfunk

I found that for the most part my food restrictions are specific. Pizza from a chain in Canada called Pizza Pizza.  And anything super spicey.


----------



## outlier

I just always say the less can eat the more I spend on food.
oh and evil carrots!


----------



## scifi-enthusiast

Caldo de Res... Too much cabbage in that sh*t!


----------



## sunflower

I agree!  Evil carrots!  LOL!!  And shrimp, very tasty but very dangerous! 

My disease is concentrated in my colon so that eating it isn't a problem for me.  Getting rid of it can be.  And it is so variable.  Sometimes I can eat a salad.  Sometimes I wish I wouldn't have, and sometimes it doesn't bother me.  And then there are the times that I want a salad, but I can't bring myself to put it in my mouth.


----------



## afman

never again cornmeal pancakes. i was feeling better finally so i decided to try and see now i regret it after two fire trips to bathroom in 10 mins and crampy tummy


----------



## Entchen

Afman, nooooo! I just bought cornmeal yesterday to try cornmeal pancakes for the first time in ages. You've scared me.


----------



## Crohn's 35

I used to love cornmeal hot cereal, a fews years back, holy heartburn and nausea.  Basically anything with a corn base in it , gonna wreck your gut.  Very hard to digest!


----------



## Entchen

Chris1984 said:


> spicy food is like an addiction.


Sure, but one that I'll gladly claim as my own!

When I'm fasting for a test, at the end of the first day I usually "cheat" with a teaspoon of hot sauce. It makes everything feel all better.


----------



## vonfunk

I just found out the hard way, the souvlaki dinner at the deli near work.   I had it on Friday for lunch, spent the entire night and most of Saturday morning on the toilet or kneeling in front of it.  It managed to it to put every single aspect of my flare up into overdrive.


----------



## meardonna

anthing out of a jar or ready meals


----------



## LeeRain

Pizza. What kind of college student can't eat pizza?!!??!


----------



## scifi-enthusiast

Turnip Greens. Ate them last night and they didn't digest. You know it's bad when you wipe your ass and see green shredded leafs.



LeeRain said:


> Pizza. What kind of college student can't eat pizza?!!??!


Only pizza I've found that doesn't bother me is Little Caesars. Pizza Hut, Dominoes, and Papa John's always have me running to the toilet within 20min. (guess it's the spices). It's ironic since I use to be a delivery driver for all three companies.


----------



## hunniebunn88

Garlic, corn, pizza, spicy food
...i miss corn on the cob sooo bad!


----------



## Chris1984

well im going to add little caesars pizza to my list..had some yesterday and it didnt end well at all.


----------



## Genio

forum contributor said:


> Ugh... so I'm feeling better taking Creon, this digestive enzyme for whatever the hell is wrong with me (doc thinks pancreas or Crohn's)... not absorbing fat. I take it right before and right after I eat. Cool.
> 
> BUT - I just spent the last 15 minutes in the bathroom, with stomach spasms, almost in tears from what I ate last night while we were out w/friends.
> 
> SO..... NEVER again will I eat:
> 
> Pepper jack cheese on ANYTHING!!! :ymad:
> 
> What about you? What will you never eat again because it makes you feel so horrible?


I will never drink milk again which is sad cause I use to drink like 1/2 gallon a day. Same with coffee use to do like 30 or so ounces everyday. Now just the smell gives me diarreiah.


----------



## Doberwoman

Shwarmas (sp?) Everyone at work ordered them one day for lunch - I ate a few bites and didn't care for the taste.  A few hours later my gut informed me that it didn't care for shwarmas either!
Popcorn, corn pretty much in any form bothers me.
Harvey's (if I'm constipated, I go there.  It works faster than the colonoscopy prep on me!)


----------



## new2crohnsMH

Gas station burritos. Just about came out the same way they went in.


----------



## vonfunk

new2crohnsMH said:


> Gas station burritos. Just about came out the same way they went in.


Not eating gas station burritos should be a rule in life with or without IBD.


----------



## Guest555

Liver.  Don't affect my Crohn's, but let's face it, it's yuk!


----------



## rygon

I like liver if done properly (most of the time its over cooked and dry)

Kiwi fruit .. god did those lil seeds hurt me (all came out with a bit of blood tho)
granary bread
corn on the cob

Does anyone else get that omg feeling when shown a piece of food that they cant eat. Im fine jumping out of planes but show me a corn kernal and I quiver in fear


----------



## Crohn's 35

Ice Cream, had the real thing last night and did I pay??? Oh yes!!! Stupid, and it was only cause they didnt have my frozen yogurt brand.. ok...no throwing food at me lol.


----------



## Lucy

Popcorn (which was my favorite food of all time), salad, veggies except green beans which I eat with most meals, no corn no way, spicy foods, etc., etc.


----------



## Liam

Befor my op, me and my family went to a beefeater for my birthday. I had just the usual roast dinner, mash, roast potatoes, chicken, gravy, yorkies, etc.

I'm not sure what it was, but I think it was the skin of the roast potaotes. I payed for it the next day. One of the worst episodes of pain, due to Crohns, I have ever had.

Sausages were also a bad one for me befor the op. I seem able to eat them now...boy, I have missed certain foods.

Liam


----------



## mia

Mushrooms- I love them, but they pass right through, completely untouched by digestion (jeeze). Corn and all corn products. Sugar.


----------



## Lucy

Why does sugar bother so many crohn's pt's?


----------



## mia

I believe that sugar, being highly processed, is extremely hard to digest. I think I read about it somewhere. Honey, on the other hand, is much easier to digest. I believe the sugar has something to do with altering the microflora of the gut too. I forget. I need to go find out again somewhere. I do know, from experience, that cutting out sugar ( along with processed foods, and foods with additives), makes a big difference. Sugar is a big trigger.


----------



## Lucy

I love my candy. I keep it at home and work always. I don't think I could cut out my candy.


----------



## lseibert

I will never eat:
Popcorn, corn on the cob 
gluten
chocolate
raw carrots (I agree=evil)
nuts
I wish this was everything..... 
:grumpy:


----------



## Lucy

chocolate wow that's awful. A woman needs her chocolate especially me.


----------



## ilinguiti

popcorn, pizza, anything greasy


----------



## Liam

Pre-op I was fine with chocolate...thank god lol.

I always used to avoid really fatty meats, greasy foods or skins of fruit and veg.


----------



## Liam

rygon said:


> I like liver if done properly (most of the time its over cooked and dry)
> 
> Kiwi fruit .. god did those lil seeds hurt me (all came out with a bit of blood tho)
> granary bread
> corn on the cob
> 
> Does anyone else get that omg feeling when shown a piece of food that they cant eat. Im fine jumping out of planes but show me a corn kernal and I quiver in fear


Rygon, I know exactly what you mean. It can make me feel uncomfortable and quite anxious, especially the foods I know have given me lots of pain in the past.



A bit of a psychological barrier.


----------



## Elle

Add me to the list of folks who can't eat apples!  I tried every form I could think of: baked, fresh, sauce, jelly, juice... it all nearly kills me with pain.  It's the only food that I have clearly linked to severe pain at the moment... I make all my own stuff (except the juice and jelly) and make sure to remove the skins and core, but it's just no good.

Popcorn tears me up bad though, which is a shame because it's my favorite snack food... I even got a popper for my birthday last year and was THRILLED.  :-(


----------



## Lucy

I hear ya on the popcorn, my fav too


----------



## DustyKat

> Popcorn tears me up bad though, which is a shame because it's my favorite snack food... I even got a popper for my birthday last year and was THRILLED. :-(


Aww Elle that's just downright sad.........................

Dusty. :hug:


----------



## eilsew

I must have run into my first never again food last night (since diagnosis), which is strange, since I've been making it for years: vegetarian spaghetti bolognase (with soy mince).  Can't say if it was the garlic or the soy.  I've been eating store bought pasta sauce since I got out of hospital last week, so it can't be the tomatoes.  It was nearly as bad as the pain that sent me to hospital,  luckily it hasn't persisted today.
My question for the forum, is: what do you do when you eat those 'bad' foods and are in pain for the rest of the night/day?  Is this what I have to look forward to?


----------



## Lucy

eilsew when that happens to me it gets put on the never again list. Not worth the pain. I have many foods on that list and even tho I like and miss them it's just not worth it. Good Luck.


----------



## Domsmom

I'll add myself to list list of those that can't eat corn...what's the point of eating something that looks exactly the same when it comes out as when it goes in ?!?!

Ice berg lettuce is bad!
Blueberries = no good, as well

When I'm flaring it's a completely different story altogether...there are a lot of no eats!


----------



## Jessica

imisspopcorn said:


> Popcorn.....Movies just aren't the same anymore:depressed:


Agree!  And even if I wanted to, my better half would never let me!  :sign0085:


----------



## MADiMarc

Okay, Farm, I must thank you for the best laugh I have had in months.  I can so totally see my husband doing that!  Elmer's Glue, huh?  No running trips to the bathroom?  MIght try it, I have certainly been deseprate enough at times!

I will NEVER eat popcorn or lots of leafy veggies (even though I love them).


----------



## vonfunk

a meatball sub from Quzinos, I found this out today.


----------



## winemaker

Corndog said:


> Hi All,
> I havent been diagnosed yet (next month I go for an end/colonoscopy) but have been suffering from classic symptoms of Crohns for years. I empathize with the "can't eat pizza"...Whereas we used to order pizza every friday, now if somebody in my family even mentions Pizza 73 or Chicago, it can send me gagging. Because I do love pizza, I have found a way to still kind of enjoy it without any gut issues. Here is what I do :
> 
> Tortilla Pizzas
> 
> Flour Tortillas
> sauted veggies - mushrooms, green peppers, onions (I can eat little onion if its cooked)
> black olives, pineapple
> ham or gluten free sausage
> pizza sauce
> low fat mozzarella
> 
> What I do is I spray a non-stick frying pan with cooking oil and fry the tortillas on both sides until golden brown. This will make them hard enough to hold the toppings. Then I spread on a couple of spoonfuls of pizza sauce, add toppings, cover with a little cheese and bake in the oven at 350 until the cheese melts. (You just have to be careful not too load too much on). I make a combo of veggie and hawaiian - my family enjoys these as well as I do too.
> 
> I think that its the combination of the low fat cheese and the lack of dough that make these tolerable for myself. I really hope that somebody can benefit from this recipe


Just made myself a couple of these bad boys!
Awesome! Thanks Corndog!


----------



## fadingsun430

corn, nuts,seeds, rough skins on fruits, tough to eat raw veggies like broccoli or cauliflower unless steamed or softened somehow.


----------



## hunniebunn88

I had started to be good with Pizza Hut pepperoni pizza, but not anymore (as I just found this out tonight)!


----------



## karrieg

Brussel sprouts and cauliflower. Love 'em both but they cause terrible pain, like my insides are about to burst.


----------



## Mejay07

Popcorn, Salad and Milk.  
I really like salad so sometimes I will eat a small side salad, with very little dressing, but it comes right out, but it is good going in.  Not always worth it though


----------



## chefcutiepie

popcorn ( will never enjoy movies the same again) , steak, anything spicy, romaine lettuce, tomato sauce... still learning  so im sure there are many many more.:stinks:

:stinks::stinks


----------



## Kathryn

Tomatoes.  In all of their delicious forms.

I mean, I love tomatoes.  With an obsession.  I used to eat tomato sandwiches, pizza, spaghetti, I'd eat tomatoes like their were apples during the summer.

I had no problems with them until a couple of years ago, which was three years post-diagnosis, and then all of a sudden ... boom!  I'd eat something with tomato in it and I felt like I was going to die.  

I still sneak tomatoes every once in a while because sometimes the pain is worth the deliciousness.  And I'm hard-headed ... or just dumb. 

However, Chinese food isn't.  I've thrown up in more Chinese restaurants than I care to admit thinking "this time will be different".  Which is funny because I've never liked Chinese food.  It has ALWAYS made me sick, even as a child.  

So, yeah.  Tomatoes and Chinese food.  

And I'll add cookies made with glue simply because I don't want to have to try them to figure out whether they make me sick or not!


----------



## ScottS

Dairy. It's evil. And I am starting to see a common thread from these food forums -- we all LOVE dairy. I have a strong suspicion that dairy has something to do with causing Crohn's.


----------



## chefcutiepie

sausage  had a small bit yesterday and felt horrid afterwards!


----------



## lynx

Wheat....BOOO~! Its a grass and I am allergic to it! Can't eat anymore Hostess pies, twinkies, zingers...no more great wheat breads...cakes, TOASTED RAVIOLI! The list goes on forever. It sucks.


----------



## semicolon306

LOBSTER - NOT good when you have a bag and it is processed.  I thought I was going to die- LMPO


----------



## sick'o'crohns

this is a great thread! LMAO! I will never eat beef, (and I L-O-V-E steak) or drink coffee ever again.


----------



## lseibert

lynx said:


> Wheat....BOOO~! Its a grass and I am allergic to it! Can't eat anymore Hostess pies, twinkies, zingers...no more great wheat breads...cakes, TOASTED RAVIOLI! The list goes on forever. It sucks.


I've been Gluten-free (wheat, barley, rye and oats that are not certified gluten-free) for 5 years now, and there are some very good gluten-free foods out there, that a few years ago, I could only wish for. 
Good luck, I know it's very hard, but it's worth having no pain.

:hang:


----------



## Mountaingem

My homemade pecan pie-had some, now I want to die I'm in so much pain.


----------



## chefcutiepie

having a bit of a rough time for a couple od days, guess i shouldnt have had that steak.


----------



## RedReiner

I will chime in on this. I have been having problems for the last 5 years and it took me a while to figure things out. everyone is apparently different. I avoid all things related to cabbage as it kills me, I love broccoli and corned beef and cabbage. dont eat it. onions, oatmeal (love oatmeal and eat it when I cant go, painful but it helps) Dairy doesnt bother me, although cheese stops me up. I can handle meat and pasta, eat a lot of that. salads are ok just no extra veggies in it. potatos are good. I avoid things that cause gas, cucumbers and such. I have handled squash well. avoid all nuts, they get stuck and scrape...not nice. ABSOLUTELY avoid high fructose corn syrup and MSG. I have been symptom free once I eliminated as much hfcs and msg and other preservatives from my diet and watched what I ate. remembering which foods caused problems and which did not. my last trip to ER was for fistula UTI, crohns was there and inflamed but hadnt bothered me in over a year. I personally believe diet can really help. mine is not perfect but I try to balance.

I would like to add, try to avoid store bought meat, it has been washed and injected with all sorts of chemicals to kill bacteria. I raised my own beef and pork and I really started doing much better once I was eating my own clean raised meat. if you cant raise your own, buy from a private farmer who most likely feeds them clean feed and no hormones, antibiotics, or sanitizer injected when processing.


----------



## annak87

I ate some buffalo chicken dip earlier tonight..never..again

or corn

or bread made with flax seed


----------



## ragtop

I've been reading articles on the Genetically Modified Foods from Monsanto and they are in all the corn and soy products now.  You can hardly buy anything without ingesting them.  I have a list on it.  I also read that the pesticides they put into each seed stays in the food which we eat and is making people really sick.  It's taking doctors a long time to track down what the problem is because it's such a new thing, but it accumulates in your body.  Read labels carefully.  They're supposed to disclose it but they don't always.  Corn & Soy are the worst.


----------



## tummygirl

Popcorn.....I really miss popcorn, and salad. 

I can't eat lettuce on anything, seeds, whole grain breads, tomatoes.... I've been eating low fibre for a while - I feel like one of those picky 4-year-olds who won't eat their veggies


----------



## tmgread

Popcorn.  It was my favorite snack before Crohn's.


----------



## RedReiner

oh how I miss popcorn..... 

have any of you found that you can eat some things again when you are not having a flare? There are certain things that will kill me when I am having a flare, but during months of no symptoms I can eat some of the stuff I avoid when sick. but not popcorn... I have not been willing to take the chance trying to eat it.


----------



## ragtop

I found out about 18 months ago that I have Crohn's and until this past month during my fourth bout of it, I hadn't paid any attention to food.  I just suffered with cramps for a month or two then gradually came out of it with the meds.  This time though I switched to bland food, like white bread, white rice, white crackers, potatoes, etc. and it's helped a lot.  It took me years to learn to eat the brown stuff because it's healthier, now I'm back to not worrying much about nutrition, only pain.  Tomatoes really hurt. I tried spaghetti and was up all night and homemade pizza and was up all night. I don't dare try popcorn as much as I love it.  Reading this has helped me be more aware. I got some peppermint tea which is good.


----------



## Nica

Raw Carrots. UGG.


----------



## kayaker4157

*no no food..*

Pulled pork!


----------



## lseibert

Popcorn, I miss popcorn sooooo much!!!


----------



## ragtop

Can you eat these things again when the flare up is over?  I'm feeling better now and starting to eat things that kept me up all night in agony a month ago.  Things that bothered me a lot then don't seem to have any effect on me now.  Is it because I'm still on steroids for the horrible sore on my leg that foods aren't triggering cramps right now? I'm still not brave enough to try popcorn but soon.


----------



## lseibert

I have tried before, and I always end up in so much pain. The best I can do is the corn puff stuff, butter flavored. NOT the same.....


----------



## MADiMarc

*Found a new one!*

After dealing with Crohn's for 26 I thought I had it figured out.  WRONG!  Turkey.  I had turkey last night and spent most of the night and morning in the bathroom moaning.  :stinks:
Michele


----------



## Terri

I've stayed away from really marbly meats and high-fiber and raw veggies/fruits and i've been fine..which all in all, I dont like any of that to begin with so it's all in my favor!


----------



## xixo

hum.. i was missing all my veggies, fruits and cheese (0%lactose is not the same thing..) but this week my gi told me to eat everything so after living his office i ate a huge pizza with a lot of fruit and cheese and nothing happened!! im sooo happy!


----------



## partlycloudy

Lettuce. WORST THING I COULD POSSIBLY EAT. 

I think it's just iceberg but too frightened to test that theory.


----------



## ragtop

I ate Pizza Hut cheese pizza last night and leftovers for lunch today with no ill effects.  It killed me a few weeks ago. I've gone overboard eating things I couldn't have and am gaining weight.  Time to get some control back and some common sense for me.


----------



## maxibear

bagels- had 2 last week, ended up with bowel obstruction, partial, thank god, no surgury, had that already.


----------



## crankypants

Popcorn... movies aren't the same without.

Buffalo Wings.

Was in Germany last week and treated myself to a sick vice: they were selling McRibs... the sweet, sweet taste of regret... now realize i'll never be able to do that again


----------



## Esraa

any greeeen thing is not my friend anymore

Salad 
green olive
spinach
u name it!

Also, mushroom, onions , and peas!


----------



## Terri

Really? I can eat veggies ..so long as they're cooked..I can eat popcorn too sometimes. but its gotta be smothered in butter you can forget it..I noticed when its not my stomach would get upset..strange.


----------



## Mrclayto

Apples make me absolutely want to cry... It is HORRIBLE. I even tried to peel one, then use a vegetable peeler to eat little tiny slivers one at a time...STILL hurt!


----------



## HeatherMN

Popcorn: this is something you will want to do when alone, even if your family and friends think you are weird now, this will only reinforce it! Bite off just the puffy part of the popcorn and put the sharp hulls/seed bits in another bowl. I had a bowl of popcorn this way (home alone of course) and it was wonderful. I have tried that puffcorn stuff, but it isn't even close. Like butter-flavored packing peanuts...
I had my entire shirt and couch covered with popcorn bits but it was damn good!


----------



## Rebecca85

Chestnuts. My mum had some tonight and they smelled so good. So I said 'just one won't hurt'. All together now: Oh yes it will! Just got off the toilet and my bum is sooo sore. But at least I didn't get stomach pains!


----------



## ragtop

I finally got the nerve to try popcorn last night and it didn't bother me so tonight I ate some caramel corn and we'll see... So far since the cramps stopped, I've been able to eat most anything again that put me in agony for 6 weeks.  Since I've been on the steroids again and now the Cyclosporun too for the pyroderma sore on my leg, my stomach has cleared up pretty much.  Now if my leg would just heal.  It's starting to spread some. Any one have experience with those?


----------



## Terri

Half a box of Captain Crunch late at night and then I pay for it the next morning lol Uggghh I had some pretty narley stomach pain from the gas but wow I felt better within 45 mins after taking my meds.


----------



## allieinwonder

What I have figured out so far: Bread, eggs, caffeine, and anything spicy. 

Oh how I miss my energy drinks and coffee....


----------



## Terri

allieinwonder said:


> What I have figured out so far: Bread, eggs, caffeine, and anything spicy.
> 
> Oh how I miss my energy drinks and coffee....


all those above I can consume well generally without any pain..weird.


----------



## Terri

It's the really marbley meats and high fiber stuff I gotta stay away from..which I can't stand anyway..yuck.


----------



## allieinwonder

Terri said:


> all those above I can consume well generally without any pain..weird.


Well, the caffeine part for me is probably because I was allergic to it in the first place, lol. I could tolerate it, but now that I'm in this flare it just tears my stomach apart and makes the D SO much worse!

Its interesting how this series of diseases can vary so much from person to person....


----------



## Terri

Yeah I can't live without my tea and energy drinks..i've never been much a coffee drinker though.


----------



## vonfunk

Frozen pork and vegetable Chinese dumplings from the supermarket.  I found this out last night.  There was a round of vomiting immediately followed by 30 minutes on toilet.


----------



## Ian

I'm incredibly lucky as I've yet to find anything I can't have... maybe it's because my Crohn's is currently limited to the large intestine? I will stay away from hard-to-digest foods when I'm flaring though, just to be on the safe side.

The only thing I've noticed is that since my worst flare a year ago (which revealed I have CD, not UC as they originally thought), I suffer more than I used to after drinking alcohol. But I mean after drinking a LOT (like I did on NYE, silly boy), and when spirits are involved. I can go to the pub and have a few pints or glasses of wine and be absolutely fine. I DON'T smoke though. And I never did so at least I haven't had to go through the agony of quitting!

I'm going to enjoy it while it lasts because I'm convinced my dietry freedom has an expiration date lol.


----------



## vonfunk

I hear you with the drinking.  The next morning used to be a killer for me.  It's the dehydration that does it. I find if I go a pint of water no ice for every drink pint it works out okay the next morning.  I'ce got to hit he head a lot, but worth it the next morning.


----------



## Ian

For me it's the b/ms... I used to get the standard alcohol poo (unavoidable, I think everyone gets it lol) after a heavy night. Now it's like turning on a tap! I can pretty much avoid any other hangover symptoms with some food, two pints of water and two paracetamol before bed. I really need to be more sensible though... I graduate in 6 months so there will be less opportunity after that!

That sounds like a good idea, drinking water between alcoholic drinks. Does it stop you feeling the effects of alcohol though? Unfortuneately I'm a bit dependable on it when I'm out, I can't relax in bars and night clubs if I'm sober...


----------



## vonfunk

Well it's hard to say.  I've always been very good at drinking the background is a fine Irish stock, so it's genetics.  I tend to have a really hard time getting drunk, but the intake of water doesn't seem to hinder the effects of the alcohol.  It just makes my hangovers better.  Right after diagnosis I was getting hangovers with out ever actually drinking enough to get drunk, I'd have 5 or 6 and wake up with a splitting headache.  I tend to match water and alcohol pint for pint for the first 4 or 5 drinks, and then as the night goes on it's water for every 2 pints.


----------



## chefcutiepie

green peas, came out the same way they went in


----------



## M8ya

I can't eat dairy, wheat, eggs or yeast.... makes my face swell up.. and gives me 'issues' the next day

Anything with nettles (i.e. nettle tea gives me gastritis)


----------



## pav89

Pizza's that aren't homemade with love and care!


----------



## chrisnsteph1022

Taco Bell. At least not until I'm back in remission.


----------



## AndiGirl

Popcorn, or any kind of corn, or corn product,
onions,
broccoli,
raspberries (ouch),
peppers (green, red, orange, yellow, they all hurt),
grapes (I'm still mourning those)


----------



## chefcutiepie

ordered a starbucks mocha last night, and didnt get decafe. will never ever ever drink it ever again. real coffee kills me


----------



## ragtop

I've been in remission for awhile now but on Prednisone and Cylcosporine for the PG sore on my leg.  I stared slowly eating things that were hurting me while I was in the flare up and gradually I've gone back to trying everything.  I've gained 18 lbs. since Christmas and can't sleep at night because I feel so miserable from the weight gain.  Just last night the pain was starting in my colon off an on in the night.  I am holding a lot of fluid and having labored breathing.  I went for a blood test yesterday to check my kidneys. I know I need to quit drinking coffee and eating bad stuff. It's like a kid in a candy store after not being allowed there for so long.


----------



## Mr Bedfordshire

cut up some cucumber earlier today and put some salt and pepper on it and thought id have it after walking the dog as a pre-dinner snack - oh dear! went to the loo 3 times in an hour after eating a tub worth and before that i had gone 7hrs without going to the loo. 

needless to say the rest have gone in the bin....!


----------



## chefcutiepie

pork chop  had it for dinner and had major pain afterwards


----------



## Twinkle

I think I've been quite lucky food-wise, there isn't too much I cant eat/drink. It's just one or two of the things I can't eat make me so so sad!

Cheese, or anything containing cheese. Which means no more pizza, lasagne, macaroni! GAH! - clearly still in morning for the loss of cheese in my diet! And it wouldn't be so bad if cutting out cheese meant losing a bit of weight - but the pred shot that one out of the window! Strangely though, I can still eat soft cheese like philadelphia. Not sure why that is but probably some science behind it.

Pork. Pork steaks, pork chops, roast pork, sausages - I can't eat them. Thankfully, though, with bacon I'm fine (in small portions) which (like the philly) I find strange. Maybe to do with the way it's cured? I don't know.

Alcohol!! Oh no! This one is kind of hard to deal with, especially when I already feel like I'm not "normal" anymore - it's kind of worse when you have to admit in front of others who have seen you drinking many times that you no longer drink alcohol. But still, I didn't find this one half as hard to come to terms with as cheese - I LOVE YOU MATURE CHEDDAR!


----------



## ameslouise

Any type of shredded or stringy beef.  Slept last Saturday night sleeping on the bathroom floor.... never again.


----------



## Nytefyre

Brussels Sprouts...


but only because they taste so nasty!:tongue:


----------



## Ari

Broccoli, cabbage, mushrooms, onions, grapes, nuts, bananas, milk, pizza, bread...Hope things improve after my surgery:ywow:


----------



## AndiGirl

Good luck with your surgery, Ari.  I hope you are able to eat more of what you like afterward.


----------



## kenny

I think somewhere back there I said lettuce. but guess what?? MMmmmmm had some salad last week with Escarole, Romain and baby spinach! twas yummy and went through just fine 

Never say never


----------



## Kordain

Coffee goes through me faster than it comes out of the machine, never pleasant. 
East Indian food (being a Brit once my favourite food) or maybe anything too spicy but holy cow i was in agony for a full day and most of the night after having only a mild curry dish for lunch one friday. That is deffo a never again lol

I read that most ppl with Crohn also suffer lactose intolerance and i know im one of them and strangely, since i got the Crohn symptoms i have become allergic to Shellfish. Dont show any symptoms of an allergy but when it reaches my large intestine my throat closes up and its a whole world of worry. Used to eat sushi once a week for ages then boom, one night the world changed!  wierd.


----------



## supercellbaebe

I will never drink "diet" soda.  Or Lucozade.  :stinks:

I also hate "Low Fat" or "Light" options of food, because they contain crap, like artificial sweeteners and high fructose corn syrup.  

e.g.  Müller Lights...  Yuk!  :hallo3:


----------



## troydanielbecker

For our little one, anything with soy just really fires him up.  The asian restaurants are to be avoided.


----------



## AZMOM

The only thing (no flare right now) that Claire won't eat because she says it "hurts" is popcorn.  I told her that I can't eat it either.


----------



## nolesgirl14

Spinach dip, salad, soy sauce, pop corn, black licorice, coffee, chai tea, beans, bread. This is not fun...


----------



## ragtop

I guess I'm really blessed that I'm eating anything I want while I'm in remission.  With the Prednisone and the Cyclosporine, I've also gained nearly 20 lbs. too which is the other side of that coin.  I couldn't eat much of anything while I was in the flare up.  Still got the sore on my leg though from early Nov. and it's still spreading and hurts a lot.


----------



## hindyg

popcorn - always a killler

deep fried foods always get me, but if I am in non flare mode, I will occasionally partake


----------



## Dras

Prawns completely kill me............... EVERY time.... and I NEVER LEARN!!!!!!!!


----------



## krbsmom

I think this is the most interesting thread Ive seen on any of these boards. comparing the similarities and differences is really interesting. 
salads, sodas, anything gluten ,dairy (other than yogurt and hard cheese), pepper, paprika, bacon, chocolate , any caffeine, something in Italian seasoning, any fried foods, some fish,most veggies no matter how much they are cooked (thank god for v-8 and smoothies) most fruits ....
if it hadn't of been for the gluten/allergen free food now made I would have starved I think.....and bananas a blessing too for me.


----------



## freespirit

Its amazing reading what affects different people, even healthy foods you think would be ok cause problems, its so confusing.  

Nothin really seems to be agreeing with me right now in the middle of my flare up, aside from the flare up, i avoid bread, that makes me soooo bloated !! uurrggghhh!!


----------



## ragtop

The main things I could eat during the flare up were soda crackers, white toast, white rice, hot chocolate, cocoa wheats hot cereal, and some chicken noodle soup.  I drank tea too.  I still hurt and had the runs so maybe something in there was still bothering me, but I could manage that much for the most part.


----------



## Guest555

KitKat


----------



## Claireyvb

water,potatoes, tomatoes, peppers, aubergine (eggplant), butternut squash, cabbage, broccoli, onions, apricots, apples, cherries, peaches, plums, pears, nectarines, cucumber, lamb, turkey, chicken, duck, beef, salmon, tuna, dairy, gluten, yeast, coffee, tea, water, hazelnuts, eggs, blackcurrants, lentils, corn, soya bean, coconut, grapefruit, kiwi, trout, sole, plaice....

Sometimes it's easier to list those that I can 

Not to mention anything processed or containing more than 5g sugar!


----------



## Guest555

> tea


That's usually the thing that _helps_ me.


----------



## lulu2

Oh my word!!!! What DO you eat??? Jeez!!! I really feel for you that sucks!!


----------



## supercellbaebe

Claire VP, you cannot have water???  What you have have instead?  I'm really sad to read all those foods you can't eat, you poor thing, will your condition ever improve enough for you to maybe reintroduce some of them foods again?  I really hope so chick, thatsounds like such a terribly restricted diet 
xxx


----------



## supercellbaebe

red bull, poison!


----------



## Claireyvb

Lettuce, Spinach, Pork, Seafood, sweet potato and gluten free oats are staples. I think I was a rabbit in a former life


----------



## RFarmer

Dear God... Popcorn...................

It came out four days later. Stuck into one giant mass, but still popcorn.


----------



## Claireyvb

Hopefully it will improve - severity of symptoms have decreased over the last few months, but I have to rotate foods on 2-3 day cycle to prevent from developing further food intolerance issues. 
I have to have my water filtered to remove chlorine, fluorine and other impurities, then I can drink it. Certain makes of bottled water are okay.


----------



## ragtop

It would make it so much easier if there was a specific list of foods to avoid and things that are okay so it's not different for everyone.  It's such a hit and miss thing.  You think it's okay and bam! you're suffering again.  I am just beginning to heal from my last flare up and ate some Fritos. Ouch!  Hurt every time and I kept trying like a fool.  In between I can eat most anything, but when I'm sick I stay away from a lot of things.  I wish I could just quit eating and not worry about cramps and diarrhea when it's bad and resume when it's over.


----------



## lulu2

Wow Claire, never again will I complain about the few things that bother my tummy when i eat them! You have it far worse, you poor girl! Keep strong and I hope it improves a bit for you soon! 
xxxx


----------



## Pierreracine

Well, don't want to offend anyone,  but right now the only thing i would  touch is a...cock. At least, it's just - usually - sucking. So I won't endup with balls in my ass...

Sorry... I'm in a flare.


----------



## mom2twogr8tkids

POPCORN!!! haven't had it since 2008!!!


----------



## Claireyvb

Lulu2 - lol, thanks. I have had to learn to enjoy eat the foods that don't produce symptoms. Hard, but you know what - All of a sudden I enjoy food more, it tastes better (no more sugar or processed food) and best of all my cookery skills are developing by the day. 

It's not all so bad...I just take the positives from it to keep me going. Dwelling on it is only going to add more stress and worsen symptoms.

I'm sure you all know where I am coming from.


----------



## Scifimom

Mushrooms! learned the hard way no more for me,

And strawberries, they are going to keep company to peaches and mandarines on my not to eat list


----------



## sunflower

For the first time in years I got rid of my Crohn's belly!  I went off carbs and sugars completely to wrok on getting rid of a wicked systemic yeast infection - and a happy unsuspected side effect was that my swelling went down!  I thought I was being "good" to myself by eating "easy to digest" foods like white flours, white rice and stuff.  I tested it and ate some flour and sugars and WHAM!  Belly is back. So, it looks like I have some rethinking to do on my diet!  LOL!!  My Crohn's is in my large intestine so I don't have as many eating problems as a lot of you do - thank goodness.  I do have lots of inflammation that won't go away. So, I am thinking it must be food intolerances.  Wow, it takes a long time for me to figure things out sometimes!  LOL!!


----------



## gracifer

Rhubard doesn't seemingly sit well with me.. & my mothers obsessed with the stuff :/


----------



## Emma England

Anything pickled really is not a good idea for me oh the pain


----------



## RFarmer

Pierreracine said:


> Well, don't want to offend anyone . . .
> 
> Sorry... I'm in a flare.


WTF


----------



## KaLa

Dairy, mustard, wheat/gluten, anything with vinegar in it, and raw veggies (when I'm in a flare) don't work for me.  I would not even try popcorn anymore.


----------



## Grumbletum

Cauliflower. Well, not for a while anyway. It's allowed on SCD so I made soup which I thought would be easy on the stomach. NOT!!!
Ah well, this safe eating business is a great big learning curve.


----------



## Amberaut

I know this is an older thread, but I wanna post! I can't have sports drinks of any kind, ensure or boost, meatloaf, certain spices often itailian spices, anything spicy, including Wendy's spicy chicken which I love. Also iceberg lettuce, I lived on salads and raw veggies before Crohns and now I can't have them. Although I can have some veggies but they have to be cooked, I like the streamer bags. Quick, easy, and tasty. I can no longer have chili or milk. Chocolate seems to be upsetting me mow too. No apples, bananas only every great once in awhile, broccoli, corn, in any form. Can't even eat tortilla chips, my fav. Currently cutting out all chips because of this. Also French onion anything now. No cream based soups. Sausage on most days. I know there is more, I will think of it later.


----------



## raeleene7

BBQ chicken, BBQ ribs, BBQ pork, BBQ beans, (mouth starting to water.......) BBQ Anything! :angry-banghead:


----------



## raeleene7

BBQ chicken, BBQ ribs, BBQ pork, BBQ beans, (mouth starting to water.......) BBQ Anything! :angry-banghead:

(Wiping the drool from my chin!)LOL


----------



## Wasting Light

Definately anything with fiber.....waahh!


----------



## Crohn's 35

Almonds, caused me a partial bowel obstruction  in January 2012.  But I bought almond butter instead.  I love it too.


----------



## maxibear

*peas*

i was doing ok since surgury, besides 3 partial obstructons with no pain, now i am in pain every day ever since those peas, i guess they activated my disease, oh well, thats life . now have to look at humira  which i was trying to avoid


----------



## Emily

MEAT.
Kills my tummy even if I'm not flaring. 
[added bonus: vegetarian poops smell worlds better]


----------



## Johnnysmom

On behalf of my son........anything with MSG!!!!!!


----------



## lowone

Corn products for me too... two or so years before I knew what crohn's was noticed that corn, even fresh off the cob was bothering me so have been avoiding it for a long time now.


----------



## iNate

any dairy. Milk is the worst. But I've grown to like SilkMilk. The vanilla flavor is good with cereal.


----------



## maria

Coconut!! Never again!


----------



## jperkin4

Anything breaded and deep fried. Usually OK with french fries in moderation or a few un-breaded chicken wings. A single breaded onion ring wil ruin me for  at least a day.

Also went on a business trip and I ended up eating a bunch of wings. Went out to lunch at a pub and split some wings with some co-workers. Then we went out after work and watched a football game. We weren't terribly hungry so we just ordered some wings. Later he had a friend show up who wanted wings. I never really considered that I had eaten so many without really eating anything else. Wow, talk about a bad day. Of course I was on the road and didn't have any of the usual drugs that might help. Ended up making an emergency trip for a concoction of Pepto, Immodium and some soothing agents to calm the fire.


----------



## Susan2

Ground almonds and semolina combined. I was out and couldn't see anything else that I could eat (it all looked heavy in onions, pepper and spices or lots of raw vegetables), so I had a slice of orange cake. I knew when I was eating it that I was doing the wrong thing, but...

I have an ileostomy and the ground almonds and semolina formed a ball behind my stoma that grew larger and larger, harder and harder, and more and more painful as the liquid drained out. 

Fortunately my stoma nurse had run me through what to try at home in such a situation before going to emergency. Lots of warm drinks, hot shower water running on the stoma and massage managed to move it, but it was a scary experience.  :ywow:


----------



## bordercolliepatriot

imisspopcorn said:


> Popcorn.....Movies just aren't the same anymore:depressed:


Oh god I SO totally hear you there.  Other No No's for me are spicy food, tobasco, jalapenos, cajun food, or pork for that matter.


----------



## Per221

Anything with corn
Too many nuts
Seeded or multi grain bread, or sesame seed buns
Greasy fatty foods
And spicy foods ale:ale:


----------



## kllyeve

I was feeling much better after my loading doses of Remicade, so last night at the mall I had deep fried scallops and sweet potatoes fries.  Then later I had a coffee and a cinnabon.  I've woken up at 4:30 am in a lot of pain.  Just when I thought I was getting better.  So I guess deep fried food is still off limits.


----------



## Norseman

Bananas


----------



## Sbailey

Any fresh fruits or veggies, pizza, chili, popcorn, nuts and corn. It all sends me to the emergency room!


----------



## julie.bulie

oh how i miss popcorn


----------



## Susan2

kllyeve said:


> SNIP, SNIP Then later I had a coffee and a cinnabon.  I've woken up at 4:30 am in a lot of pain.  Just when I thought I was getting better.  So I guess deep fried food is still off limits.


Cinnamon really affects me badly. When my Crohns is flaring, I swear that I can feel every speck of it passing through - and it was far worse before my ileostomy. :thumbdown:


----------



## kllyeve

Turns out I was getting the flu - Norwalk virus  - so all the pain and discomfort was from that - spent 5 days feeling really yucky and one day being checked out by dr in ER.


----------



## rygon

lea & Perrins sauce


----------



## Dogluv

Dairy, chocolate,  and any fresh veggies.


----------



## chrisnsteph1022

Steak


----------



## M2M

my daughter is always trying to say she can eat anything... but.. she just knows what she can't even think about eating..
lettuce salad... popcorn.. nothing w/artificial sweetner... tries chinese but not good at all.. nothing w/more than 3 g of fiber.. 
she drinks alot of water..


----------



## Susan2

The msg that is in most Chinese restaurant/takeaway food is  often the problem.


----------



## rygon

sounds about the same to me M2M, I think we would all say we dont understand it but what u said is what i cant eat. Drinking a lot of water is a sign of dehydration. Is she got a lot of diroeahha (sp?)


----------



## M2M

she drinks alot of water b/c the doctor told her its very important to stay hydrated..  and when she was on meds..  entocort and antibiotics; he said water is vital.  she only has issues once in a while depending on what she eats... so if she eats too much stuff w/fiber; she will have a bit of diarrhea the next day.. but she doens't have it constantly. We think its due to all the supplements she is on; all anti inflammatory agents to them..


----------



## peaceandsmile

Hii, 

I cannot eat seafood of any kind, nuts or peanuts, and the worst of them all: Oolong tea!!!That evil wretched tea ruined my life for a while..  :ymad:

kisses, aya


----------



## Jessie_76

MILK I used to drink 2 gallons a week
CORN ON THE COB period mmmm who doesn't love corn on the cob in the fall
LETTUCE lol it is frightening when you check the bowl
TOMATOES sigh garden fresh zingy red ripe tomatoes with sea salt how I miss eating the                                   effort of my green thumb.
BEEF nothing need be said here/BUFFALO is a nice sub tho 
PORK never really liked it cept bacon.....perfect with pancakes and syrup
ICE CREAM sorbet is nice sub but i will miss the efforts of making it I use an arm cranker and make it for the kids now. 
PIZZA although on occasion I suffer a few hours later I can't resist pizza
CHILE RELLANOS giant jap peppers fried and cheesy  oh how i miss you
TUNa ode to the loss of the moms easy dinner fix I love Tuna Noodle Casserole
BEER yeah a slightly ice cold beer on a hot summer lake sitting beside the campfire yeah enuff said. 

oh how I loved to eat oh how i savored the flavors and morsels before Crohns tamed my palette the family dinners the holidays dinner oh how we sufferers of IBD are tortured at the sight and thought of food. No one truly understands what it is to want to eat to partake of tasty explosions of sensational bites, that if we do become twisting turning knots of pain in the pits of our tummys.


----------



## Rain

Marvel86 said:


> I am pretty lucky right now i can eat pretty much anything, BUT.... Grape juice or Cranberry juice is MURDER!!! lol


same here marvel...And alcohol..DEFINITELY NO ALCOHOL!!!!!!!! 0_0 worst mistake ever.


----------



## CLynn

I'm with Imisspopcorn, thinking that recipe would come in handy, hee hee! My first specialist was pretty easy going when it came to diet, he would just say, "eat whatever you want, just eat. If it bothers you, don't eat it"....lol! What I have found over the years is that I can eat something one day and it not bother me, but the next time it might. My diet would only be changed due to inflammation and possible blockage, or stomach acid being high. But what is miss the most, I think, are SALADS and raw veggies.


----------



## holski

Pineapple  I miss it so much. 
Also on the list eggplant   Both make me very sick.


----------



## toomey2

I know its suppose to help people with digestive issues but Aloe Vera Juice gave me the biggest flare up of my life!


----------



## Entchen

Sauerkraut-filled perogies. I thought they were potato and cheddar. Big oops.


----------



## CrohnsChicago

Never again will I eat steamed broccoli (or broccoli of any kind!)....had me curled up in with stabbing cramps all night. I could track the path of the broccoli because it left a tearfully painful trail as it moved through my gut. I couldn't do a damn thing about until it passed out of my system.

And CHEETOES ....the worst thing I could have ever found out about my Crohn's. Sends me to the bathroom after I finish one snack bag. This has been my favorite snack both in childhood and adulthood and I can't eat it anymore without consequences.


----------



## hugh

wheat


----------



## sandramarie

Love n miss my deep fried chicken


----------



## Gra

Thai food - even mild dishes - upset my gut big time!



 2


----------



## kh216

bagels, "whole grain" breads and cereals, and fresh pineapple


----------



## lseibert

Me too!!!!


----------



## kh216

Thank you for your support, Isebert.:wink:


----------



## SidS

julie.bulie said:


> oh how i miss popcorn


I think pop-corn caused me to cramp up like crazy in Sept. I should eat it again and see if it was the cause but I am too afraid to cramp up again since its hurts like crazy..


----------



## bettyboop12

Mince beef!  I love it in a nice spag bol, but last few times it gone right through me....

Actually almost anything at the moment, but this is something I know for certain!


----------



## KatyBuckeye

Grains- of all kinds.  The decision to cut out grains has been life-changing for me!


----------



## sashaz

Garlic or cooked tomatoes. Cant even wait for the end of the meal before I have to run to the bathroom.


----------



## monirob

TACO BELL!! At first I thought I just couldn't eat anything spicy from there, but I've since learned that I can't have anything from there. The food sends me all the way back to having full symptoms and bad cramps, even to the point of throwing up. Ugh...never again!!! Probably says a lot about what they put in their food...I know the meat is probably fake lol.


----------



## missmanic

Icecream!

Although, I still do...if I know I'm going to be home and near a bathroom for the next few hours. >_<


----------



## canuckscouter

missmanic said:


> Icecream! >_<


Ditto!

Sent from my Android


----------



## hryan77

oh where to start:
gluten, wheat, grains, legumes, corn, sugar free candy, broccoli, cauliflower, cabbage, brussel sprouts, carbonated anything, garlic, onions, asparagus...thai food, chinese, etc etc etc
plus I'm vegan so that cuts it back even more
I don't digest apples, mushrooms, peas, tomato skins or grapes either....I still eat mushrooms though  
also I do still eat nuts and seeds but they clog up my system


----------



## AlliRuns

hryan77 said:


> oh where to start:
> gluten, wheat, grains, legumes, corn, sugar free candy, broccoli, cauliflower, cabbage, brussel sprouts, carbonated anything, garlic, onions, asparagus...thai food, chinese, etc etc etc
> plus I'm vegan so that cuts it back even more
> I don't digest apples, mushrooms, peas, tomato skins or grapes either....I still eat mushrooms though
> also I do still eat nuts and seeds but they clog up my system


I tried to do a vegan diet for awhile, but most of the things I was eating, I wasn't digesting or they were irritating the hell out of my fistulas. Passing a seed through a fistulas is a hellish experience.


----------



## martinF

Ah people out there just like me. Since being diagnosed last year i am seriously trying to find my feet when it comes to what i can and cannot eat. Some times a dish that is fine one day has a bad reaction the next. Pizzas and popcorn are foods that are a big no no. As is my beloved Thai food. Though at the moment i cant quite make sense of it all with regards to my diet. Only sushi, chicken and potatoes seem to be ok.


----------



## AlliRuns

martinF said:


> Ah people out there just like me. Since being diagnosed last year i am seriously trying to find my feet when it comes to what i can and cannot eat. Some times a dish that is fine one day has a bad reaction the next. Pizzas and popcorn are foods that are a big no no. As is my beloved Thai food. Though at the moment i cant quite make sense of it all with regards to my diet. Only sushi, chicken and potatoes seem to be ok.


I love sushi! Too much flagyl last year killed all my gut flora though and now I can't tolerate it without becoming violently ill.


----------



## cody12

No potatoes. I just ate one for the first time in a long time to prove to myself that it is a trigger and it definetly is. So now i am in gut wrenching pain and i will prolly not sleep well tonight. Oh well...:yfrown:


----------



## Simbason

I never want to eat anything ever again for as long as I live.  No matter what goes down the hatch, I expect severe pain.  My bowels DO NOT LIKE FOOD.


----------



## Aqtkiwi

Cheese, fruit like apples, lemon, lime and oranges, milk, chinese food, any fast food Mcdonalds & KFC etc and mums good old sunday roasts, these can have me crippled within a matter of minutes. All of the above food are my absolute favourites but have finally come to the conclusion I cannot keep doing this to myself so am going to explore a more natural diet and get all my vitamin levels tested :ybiggrin:


----------



## taylorali

chinese food KILLS me -(even before I was diagnosed!) salad (it's like going through hell and back)-veggies  (always hurt!)- red meat - pork - oatmeal :/

It's safe to say my tummy hates me. But it's mutual so it's ok! hehe


----------



## taylorali

oh yes and fruit. Eating an apple is like asking to have a flare. So much for the "an apple a day keeps the doctor away" motto-not in our books!


----------



## pottydweller

I havent looked at the forum for a while. Im not able to eat anything without it coming out again within an hour of eating it. And yes I am in chronic disscomfort whilst ejecting my intake of anything with a food based origon. Getting very slim and cranky


----------



## kh216

So called "gentle iron" products, even though I'm anemic. :thumbdown:


----------



## geraldherrin

I would like to find a way to avoid ALL food at ALL times. Twenty five hospitalizations and four small bowel resections have made me llergic to all food.


----------



## Barnacle

geraldherrin said:


> I would like to find a way to avoid ALL food at ALL times. Twenty five hospitalizations and four small bowel resections have made me llergic to all food.


My god   I wish I could give you a hug.


----------



## superzeeman

All the sudden, I have a hard time with rice. I know! I get so much gas it is scary, I could have filled up the Hindenburg.


----------



## Polaris

Black or pinto beans. They give me the worst abdominal pain of all.


----------



## DWeezy

Any food or beverage containing Fructose/High-Fructose/High-Fructose Corn Syrup.  (Items containing non-fructose based Corn Syrup were okay.)

Tried an elimination diet test... Day 1: ate foods that had no fructose and no indication to be triggers for me in the past, except added a diet soda as my beverage.  Day 2, repeated the meals from day 1 exactly, except took regular soda (containing Fructose) as my beverage(s).  And bam-o --- sitting on the pot within 15-20 minutes in pain.

Fructose is in many things we eat and drink, friends! Graham crackers, condiments like mayo and catsup, some canned goods, salad dressings, most everyday non-neighborhood bakery breads, some yogurts, not to mention the most obvious culprit, regular soda.


----------



## geraldherrin

Yes, beans are like bombs as they explode in my gut. No carbonation either. Pasta is fine as is a red wine ( thank God for that). I will try to think clearly about fructose.my pain is managed with morphine sulfate 30 mg or tincture of opium. Easier to take the tincture at night. Appropriate physical activity is good, too. But sometimes the real battle is the one one I have to fight inside my head. Going to sleep and no pain is a gift, a wonderful gift. I might mention, oddly, that absinthe has a soothing and gentle rlief


----------



## crohnsbegone

filipino food


----------



## scottsma

I LOVE raw nuts and spicy roasted seeds and beans.........(I can hear you all groaning) but they absolutely hate me.I buy them,try them, then sling them,time after time.I'd be very wealthy if I was paid every time I said "Never again",but alas I'm addicted.I don't tolerate greasy food, but I'm not bothered about that,fortunately,Just nuts and seeds.


----------



## Ouchithurts

martinF said:


> Ah people out there just like me. Since being diagnosed last year i am seriously trying to find my feet when it comes to what i can and cannot eat. Some times a dish that is fine one day has a bad reaction the next. Pizzas and popcorn are foods that are a big no no. As is my beloved Thai food. Though at the moment i cant quite make sense of it all with regards to my diet. Only sushi, chicken and potatoes seem to be ok.


Hi Martin, my diet at the moment consists op pumpkin, carrots and chicken:lol: so sad cause i really love my veggies.


----------



## The Real MC

Oreo cookies.  They never bothered me before my resectional.


----------



## Mattinky

I am suprised to see so many people like myself who can't eat popcorn which i really crave and love.


----------



## gracifer

Went to the cinema at the weekend. REALLY missed popcorn. Ice cream just doesn't do it like popcorn did


----------



## emmaaaargh

Tomatoes  makes me sad since I love them - but clearly my gut doesn't! I would probably swap popcorn for pizza at this point D:


----------



## ttowntiger87

Anything with milk, carbonated drinks, red meat, and onion rings are the worst!  I have read almost all of these posts, and what I've learned is that everyone is so different!  I have just bought a couple of books, one is "The Paleo Solution", and the other is, "Breaking the Vicious Cycle".  I am hoping between these two diets, I can find one that works for me!


----------



## DonnaM383

The crisps 'onion rings' in the green bag. Omg I had the WORST pain after eating these!
Also anything like granola, nuts, red Doritos  Garlic bread, onions and fruit!


----------



## KayleighMeek

The onion ring crisps in the bag... I feel your pain I can't eat those either. I really want to eat the food dr dried bean mix or the dried soya beans but I know they are so bad for me and cause so much pain but I keep having cravings for them. I always want what I can't have lol x


----------



## 723crossroads

anything with tomato sauce and fried foods. Fast foods I may as well eat on the toilet and sometimes shrimp goes right through me too. Lettuce and peppers, OMG peppers are the worst and all spicy foods.


----------



## Beauty

I am new to this forum I was diagnosed with Crohn's last year and I am still figuring things out. I also am lactose intolerant so no dairy for me.  And no popcorn. Also I am 23 and no alcohol I was never ever a big drinker but still is hard when my friends invite me to go out with them or want me to drink.....Its just to painful.


----------



## Searchingforhealth

My daughter takes lactrase enzymes with dairy products and this seems to help. We are going gluten free though she doesn't have celiac disease. She eats lots of white potatoes,and low fiber vegetables and melons.


----------



## hbrekkaas

Oats! One bite of something with oats in it and I'm spending the entire day the next day in the bathroom. No pain or cramping or anything, but diarrhea that even immodium can't slow down.


----------



## Essieluv

Sour cream!!! It KILLS me. I still don't know why, and it's terribly sad because I love that stuff.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

Beets because they turn my stool red and I don't know if I'm having major bleeding or not. Scares the hell out of me!


----------



## amarie1218

Boston Market!


----------



## geraldherrin

No, never again popcorn. No nuts, no cashews. Steak is a real gamble. Never, ever salads. A salad would put me into the ER. I get to have yet another colonoscopy this Friday. I've had so many of them. I dread the prep which keeps me in the bathroom and wipes me out for two days. Sometimes I think I just rent my food. If only I didn't have to eat. Food is my enemy. In the mornings, after having to get up five times during the night, I sometimes just try to take a deep breath, control the anxiety, and try to eat with he least pain. The doctors are kind but just don't really understand how bad it can be. I try not to complain --- except here. Good luck to all crohns patients. Thank God alcohol doesn't bother me in moderate amounts.


----------



## Essieluv

geraldherrin said:


> If only I didn't have to eat. Food is my enemy. In the mornings, after having to get up five times during the night, I sometimes just try to take a deep breath, control the anxiety, and try to eat with he least pain. The doctors are kind but just don't really understand how bad it can be. I try not to complain --- except here. .


I feel like life would be so much easier if only I didn't have to eat. I would not have to stress over food, whether I am eating the right thing, will I get the nutrients that I need, will I lose weight if I don't eat enough, etc...And then once I do eat, the pain and nausea is just awful. I also get really fatigued after I eat, especially if the food triggered a lot of pain or nausea. I'm not sure why. Eting is such a battle with my body; I never have an appetite, and then when I try to eat I end up regretting it so much. But I have found that it is easier to drink calories than eat them. Soups, protein drinks, and nondairy milkshakes are what I've been living off of lately.


----------



## raj

Popcorn and peanuts. Not ever.


----------



## Moogle33

Sweet potato french fries. 

I went out to dinner with my mom on her birthday last weekend and ordered a side of sweet potato french fries. Uh, not so smart. Don't usually eat fried stuff and I had to re-learn why.


----------



## spelunky

Christiebird said:


> Nuts - too risky getting stuck and because they don't get broken down they are too sore on my butt - im not into scratchy poo hee hee   Sorry - the scratchy poo is my friends saying and always makes me chuckle!


lol, this is too weirdly funny....but sadly I get it!


----------



## DJW

Raw veggies. They need to be cooked to mush-yuk


----------



## canuckscouter

DJW said:


> Raw veggies. They need to be cooked to mush-yuk


I juice my veggies instead, but like you I don't eat raw veggies.

Popcorn gives me scratchy poo too. But if I mix popcorn with a milkshake I could sand blast a car. Not joking.


----------



## tsb2000

For me, its any Italian food with red sauce, especially pizza. The thing I miss most though is coffee. I really miss coffee!


----------



## Chlotte

Lettuce


----------



## Essieluv

Carrot soup. Made so nauseous and crampy for two days after. Just thinking about it makes me want to hurl.


----------



## Sophos

Lemon Soda!! I really miss having soda. I had one the other night and boy did I ever pay for it. Never again is right... boo !


----------



## toota

Cow milk and spicy food


----------



## Ckoenig

imisspopcorn said:


> Popcorn.....Movies just aren't the same anymore:depressed:


Omg me too!!!!!  movie theater popcorn WAS one of my favorite 
Things in the world. That and a soda might as well
Call 911 before I do it


----------



## Volcano

Chinese take-out

Gorging on 10$ worth of rice and chicken balls is not worth 2 days of suffering.


----------

